# Strictly Come Dancing 2021



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, is anyone besides me going to watch? I keep saying I won’t and then I get hooked in…

Anyway I watched the launch show today, with the partnering up, and smiled more than I thought I would so I’m going to give it a go. 

I may well do my usual “which was my favourite frock” post each week…hehe. It’s really why I watch it (well Aljaz and Johannes are really why I watch), for the frocks and pro dances. I do like the improvement each week though. 

I’m not strongly “attached” to any of the female pros now. I’d say my favourite is probably Oti. I loved Natalie and Janette so now they are both gone it’s sad. 

Who is going to win? Shall we do guesses now?


----------



## Kittynanna (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh yes let’s do our prediction…… I love Strictly and am looking forward to them improving and the laughs along the way.

I love Oti, and her and Bill last year were fantastic, enjoyed them this week too.

Who is my predicted winner….Tom Fletcher, I do like him and think he’s going to be good.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m in! Quite excited about this year.
Love Dan Walker although at this stage I can’t seeing him in the final
Rose and Giovanni are my favourite couple I think. Cant wait to see how they progress.
Delighted Gorka and Graziano have partners this year. Gorka will probably do better with Katie but I’ll not be watching Judy when Graziano is dancing 
Johannes and John will be a fun partnership.
Tom and Amy make a lovely couple.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm I’m thinking that one of Tom/Ugo/Rose/Rhys will win. I think if Rhys was with a more well known Pro, he would have a stronger chance. I really like Dan, maybe this year will finally be Nadiya’s time to shine. 

We shall see


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I am hooked already. Dan Walker is my favourite breakfast presenter so will be watching him and Nadia with interest. Looking forward to seeing Johannes and John, they seem a good match. Katya always brings something different, who could forget Ed Balls Gangnam Style  . Too early to choose a winner yet, but looking forward to "the journey" from the comfort of my armchair. Proper feel good Saturday night viewing is back yay!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I wasn't going to watch but like DanWalkersmum, I like Dan Walker so I be watching him, still not sure about a male partnership, but I always watch it on delay so I can skip over the rubbish bits so I can skip over them as well.

I only know a few of them but it looks like it might be a good nights viewing, and we could do with some light, fun TV, to bring up to Christmas.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Rumour has it 3 pro’s refuse covid vaccine causing upset - some celebs don't want to be partnered with them.
Also a pro has tested positive so possible new partnership.
Studio audience back on Saturday.
Don’t know how accurate it is. Hope it doesn’t spoil things.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I wasn't going to watch but like DanWalkersmum, I like Dan Walker so I be watching him, still not sure about a male partnership, but I always watch it on delay so I can skip over the rubbish bits so I can skip over them as well.
> 
> I only know a few of them but it looks like it might be a good nights viewing, and we could do with some light, fun TV, to bring up to Christmas.


Just an aside for you HappyPaws2, we actually named our dog after watching Dan Walker (true)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Rumour has it 3 pro's refuse covid vaccine causing upset - some celebs don't want to be partnered with them.
> Also a pro has tested positive so possible new partnership.
> Studio audience back on Saturday.
> Don't know how accurate it is. Hope it doesn't spoil things.


I think the BBC have denied that.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think the BBC have denied that.


That's good to hear.
Just found out the opening of last Saturdays programme (Donna Summer, I feel love) was partially filmed at a local national trust venue.
Strictly 2021 just gets better


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Heard that last Saturdays programme was a recorded a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, first live show  If you don't want spoilers of the dances, don't read until you've watched. 

They've seemed much longer routines for so early on in the competition. 

Tom & Amy - liked the performance, Cha Cha is hard for a first dance I think. I didn't like Tom's leg action, nor "slidey" footwork. As always, Amy's outfit was lovely, she always gets great costumes. 

Tilly & Nikita - a bit "nothing" for me, she was being dragged around for me. She will get better as she gets stronger in the mid-section though I think. 

Ugo & Oti - I found that quite hard to watch. I think that's such a tough dance though, his bum needs to tuck under (even though some of it you need to stick it out, but YKWIM!). Oh but my eyes are leaky after hearing Ugo speak about the last couple of weeks. 

Rhys & Nancy - I think he has great potential, I liked the isolations but his frame was poor for me, no matter what Craig said. Nancy's dress was cute. 

Sara & Aljaz - very "flat" for me, no bounce at all in the footwork. She seemed to just be marking the steps. 

Dan & Nadija - well, considering Dan is 6'6" I'm impressed. He was very light on his feet. 

Rose & Gio - more bounce needed, I also wanted more actual jive content but it was okay. Beautiful dress. 

Katie & Gorka - very strong I thought, she almost seemed a bit shocked by it! I enjoyed it. 

Robert & Dianne - I've not really got words. He wasn't as awful as I expected to be fair - and I know that was the story of it with the costume but I found it very distracting! 

Greg & Karen - it was alright but I didn't enjoy watching him, not sure why. I do love Karen's dress though. 

Nina & Neil - it felt quite stilted, I think I must be watching a different show! Her shoulders were in her ears though. That was tough choreography and tough music too. 

John & Johannes - good tango intensity, quite sharp, I liked the swap from leading to being led. 

Judy & Graziano - another dance that was just okay for me but I liked her solo bits. 

AJ & Kai - Wow! They danced to one of my favourite ever tracks and I thought her jive content was brilliant. Great retractions, kicks and flicks, great energy. 

Adam & Katija - better than I thought, swimmers are often not great - it was another "alright" routine for me, his bum was dreadful! Tuck it under!! 

Dress of the night - hmmm, either Rose or Nancy. Tough choice though!

Overall an excellent first week but I did think the scores were a little inflated for some people. 

Who will win? Ooooh....place your bets, folks!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh, first live show  If you don't want spoilers of the dances, don't read until you've watched.
> 
> They've seemed much longer routines for so early on in the competition.
> 
> ...


Do you watch with pen and notebook to hand, taking notes?
Didn't give it much attention but thought the two blokes were good My very technical assessment


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin, I agree with your comments, very thorough breakdown. 
I thoroughly enjoyed the first week. 
SbanR, technical assesment . 
I thought that John and Johannes did a good job, it was a very strong intense tango and they were dressed perfectly to suit the mood, very professional looking. 
Will be watching next week to see improvements and who is the first to leave (any thoughts on this Mrs Funkin).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I always think that any celeb with a new pro is in danger. Look at how early Nadija has left both series so far (though of course her other issue is that she is tall, so needs a tall partner and they are often not great in the first weeks). I think Tilly could be in danger, as Nikita is not a fan favourite yet - and her audience aren’t really of the SCD watching age. I also think that unless Sara really improves next week, not even the fact she’s dancing with Aljaz will save her. Greg I think is also in the danger zone as people don’t know him so well. I think that Rhys and AJ will be safer than those usually who get a new Pro as they both seem like they can dance (although that didn’t save Aston a few seasons ago, even though he was with Janette!). 

I think Tilly or Sara to go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh @SbanR no I just type as I have watched the routine. I'm a bit sad I know…


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I always think that any celeb with a new pro is in danger. Look at how early Nadija has left both series so far (though of course her other issue is that she is tall, so needs a tall partner and they are often not great in the first weeks). I think Tilly could be in danger, as Nikita is not a fan favourite yet - and her audience aren't really of the SCD watching age. I also think that unless Sara really improves next week, not even the fact she's dancing with Aljaz will save her. Greg I think is also in the danger zone as people don't know him so well. I think that Rhys and AJ will be safer than those usually who get a new Pro as they both seem like they can dance (although that didn't save Aston a few seasons ago, even though he was with Janette!).
> 
> I think Tilly or Sara to go.


Oh Sara of Dragon's Den? Didn't think much of her so was very surprised she got such praise and marks


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think they all did well. 
I loved Dan & Nadija, I think he'll do well in ballroom but his height might be a problem in the Latin.

John & Johannes as for them, I just can't get my head round two men dancing together, they may have got away with the Tango but some of the other dances I don't think so.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolutely loved it!
The pro dance to A Thousand Miles had me in tears. The new choreographer is amazing.

Can’t wait to see how Rose and Gio progress. She did well considering.
John and Johannes were brilliant. Look forward to more. Hope they pull it off.
Tom and Amy, Nancy and Rhys, Judy and Grazi - great pairings.
Gorka and Katie were very good.
AJ grates on me a bit but there’s no denying her jive was Ace.
Nina and Dan both surprised me. Better than I expected. I want Dan to do well.

The rest I found a bit bland.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think they all did well.
> I loved Dan & Nadija, I think he'll do well in ballroom but his height might be a problem in the Latin.
> 
> John & Johannes as for them, I just can't get my head round two men dancing together, they may have got away with the Tango but some of the other dances I don't think so.


It will be tricky with some of the dances to strike the correct balance I agree - but it will be interesting to see how they tackle the challenge, without totally upsetting traditionalists, after all the pros do same sex dancing all the time.
I knew Craig would like it though!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Just wanted to add hair, make up and costumes were so good (except for Simon , not sure who thought that a red and gold jumpsuit with a cape was a good look). Completely put me off and could not have done much for his confidence either.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

When I watch ITT, one of my favourites to watch is Vicky Gill, I think the costume team work so hard. I especially like it when they talk about a new outfit adapted from one used previously, as I like a little thriftiness  

Actually, I must set ITT to record. It won't be the same without Zoe (not sure if they will still have Ian, either) but I'm going to try.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Actually, I must set ITT to record. It won't be the same without Zoe (not sure if they will still have Ian, either) but I'm going to try.


I was thinking the same, I love the way Zoe hosted the show.

I know I'm getting old but I hate it when they change I'm favourites.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m looking forward to the Rylan/Janette presenting duo. I think they’ll be a good combination.


Didn’t go much on Shirley’s “fundamentals” snipes at Claudia.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tom & Amy have tested positive for Covid according to the BBC News website. Not sure how it will work for isolation for the rest of the dancers, given that they were in the live show. I guess as they all sit at their own little table maybe they don't need to if they've had their vaccinations.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here I am, better late than never  As last week, if you've not watched yet and don't want any spoilers of the dances, don't read yet  

Rhys & Nancy - it felt a bit flat to me, I didn't like it. I'm not a ChaCha fan though. 

Nina & Neil - good tango character but I didn't like the Argentine tango adaptations that were in there and a terrible tango frame. Not a good frock on her either. 

Adam & Katia - too much beginning faff, so I was dreading the actual Quickstep. It was okay but technically not good for me, his shoulders are too big for it. 

Katie & Gorka - not sure if her shoes needed more scuffing underneath as she seemed really "slippy" on the floor, poor retractions and lacked bounce for me. 

Greg & Karen - not bad but I don't feel any connection to him, sort of "disconnected" from the whole thing he seems. Okay technically. 

John & Johannes - it's really hard to choreograph a ChaCha for two men I'm sure. I am glad Shirley said what she did about not shying away from actually being connected. Let's be honest, the dance world is probably one of the most accepting places of people who are gay. 

AJ & Kai - she's really a good dancer I think, good flow, decent frame, slightly sickle foot shape for me but I think dancer's feet are not a normal position and it's hard. 

Judy & Graziano - I almost have no words! I rather enjoyed it, it's difficult on the energy levels for her I think for a Samba but the feel of it was good even if the steps were not great. I loved the band doing Sean Paul too, what larks having dancehall on SCD. 

Robert & Diane - I don't like just orchestral music for a tango, so that was off putting to begin with. Another that was just alright for me though I think he was much better this eve. 

Rose & Gio - I HATE lifts like that. I know she's light as a feather and slim as a pin but it's just not elegant having your genitals in someone's face, I found it distracting. I didn't like her footwork, no bounce in the steps. 

Sara & Aljaz - much better than last week, she is much better in hold but seems to lack confidence even in hold. Good footwork today too, nice pure Foxtrot.

Dan & Nadija - Paso at 6'6" eek! Bit stompy - but then a male celeb Paso often is, his shaping was a bit strange as his arms are so long. Dodgy eye liner though, yikes. 

Ugo & Oti - get your elbow UP Ugo! I didn't like his frame but he moved around the floor pretty well. 

Tilly & Nikita - she looks terrified I think but it was alright, I just don't really like the Charleston much. Cute hair though  

Best dress of the night is hard to pick as I didn't like many so I'm going for Sara's dress for everything except the shiny satin - but the top half of it and the chiffon asymmetric overlay on the skirt were beautiful. 

I think Robert and Diane are going home.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think Robert and Diane are going home.


I so hope you're wrong  He makes the show for me.

I think Nina.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here I am, better late than never  As last week, if you've not watched yet and don't want any spoilers of the dances, don't read yet
> 
> Rhys & Nancy - it felt a bit flat to me, I didn't like it. I'm not a ChaCha fan though.
> 
> ...


Mrs Funkin, Spot on for the second week! Poor Gordon though, he looked really uncomfortable with the cameras on him, especially after Tilly had danced and he shed a few tears proud daddy.
Just adding, they had all improved this week and Robert had a better costume for the tango too (think I said Simon last week oops!)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think some of them did really well, you can tell who's going to do well at Latin and Ballroom and who isn't now, I didn't watch John & Johannes as still can't get my head round them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Is it just me that's think thinks the judging panel should be made up of a odd number rather than a even, then the voting would be fairer.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think some of them did really well, you can tell who's going to do well at Latin and Ballroom and who isn't now, I didn't watch John & Johannes as still can't get my head round them.


They danced very well , it was lovely . I think the more you watch them , the less strange it seems.

I forgot to watch the dance off.  Twitter thought that Nina danced better than the other one ans shouldnt have been kicked out.

I voted for Rose this time.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

For me stand outs were AJ, Sara, Tilly
Bottom Adam, Robert and Ugo.
I don’t think Nina or Katie should have been in the dance off they weren’t the best but definitely not the worst.
I still have a huge soft spot for Judy and Graz, John and Jo, Rose and Gio


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Still like John and Jo


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Saw some of the show last Saturday and to be honest I would rather watch paint dry.
I just wish there was a change to the format to be honest and the celebs are getting harder to know.
Have you noticed though that Anton Du thingy has styled his role on Len Goodman.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bruno is missing, or does anyone think he'll appear later in the series; or perhaps it indicates that Anton is going to be the new permanent judge. I do wish they'll get rid of Motsi.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

SbanR said:


> Bruno is missing, or does anyone think he'll appear later in the series; or perhaps it indicates that Anton is going to be the new permanent judge. I do wish they'll get rid of Motsi.


Is he still in America? . he's my favourite . I wouldn't miss Shirley if she left. :Yawn


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Is he still in America? . he's my favourite . I wouldn't miss Shirley if she left. :Yawn


I'm assuming so or he would have taken his seat on the panel? I miss the laughs he brings.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Is he still in America? . he's my favourite . I wouldn't miss Shirley if she left. :Yawn


Pretty sure he lives there and me neither re Shirley!
People complain about Craig but he's playing the part etc, I find Shirley nasty.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I think some of them did really well, you can tell who's going to do well at Latin and Ballroom and who isn't now, I didn't watch John & Johannes as still can't get my head round them.


What is it about John and Johannes that you don't like? I think they've done some fab dances.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> What is it about John and Johannes that you don't like? I think they've done some fab dances.


I'm sorry Ballroom dancing is for male and female I just can't get on with watching two men, it was the same last year with the two women I just don't like it.

They have been lucky so far with the dances, I can't see them doing the ballroom dances like quickstep the waltz.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm sorry Ballroom dancing is for male and female I just can't get on with watching two men, it was the same last year with the two women I just don't like it.
> 
> They have been lucky so far with the dances, I can't see them doing the ballroom dances like quickstep the waltz.


Each to their own. I don't see why it can't be for two people of the same sex though. You can still have one lead. If you are a same sex couple and wish to dance together then there should be nothing stopping that surely?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> Each to their own. I don't see why it can't be for two people of the same sex though. You can still have one lead. If you are a same sex couple and wish to dance together then there should be nothing stopping that surely?


Each to their own I don't have a problem with that, it's with Ballroom dancing, it's look of it the beautiful dresses the girls wear and the men in their lovely suits when dancing the waltz or the quickstep, two men just won't look the same effect, spoils the whole thing for me.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Each to their own I don't have a problem with that, it's with Ballroom dancing, it's look of it the beautiful dresses the girls wear and the men in their lovely suits when dancing the waltz or the quickstep, two men just won't look the same effect, spoils the whole thing for me.


I felt the same but decided I'd try and look at same sex couple dancing through different eyes. Didn't work with H and Matt Evers in dancing on ice or last year Katya and Nicola on Strictly. Both looked awkward and wrong I couldn't see beyond that. 
John and Johannes - all I see is the dancing. I look forward to each week with a niggle I may be disappointed but so far I haven't. I feel emotional watching them break down barriers.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I felt the same but decided I'd try and look at same sex couple dancing through different eyes. Didn't work with H and Matt Evers in dancing on ice or last year Katya and Nicola on Strictly. Both looked awkward and wrong I couldn't see beyond that.
> John and Johannes - all I see is the dancing. I look forward to each week with a niggle I may be disappointed but so far I haven't. I feel emotional watching them break down barriers.


Watching John and Johannes dance has been the highlight of SCD for me this series, so well choreographed. As much as I love the gorgeous dresses, hair and make up and the ladies being beautifully transformed and gliding across the floor every week I'm still enjoying J&J's performance, maybe it helps that John is so easy on the eye (ooh if I was 40 years younger and he wasn't gay!LOL)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> As much as I love the gorgeous dresses, hair and make up and the ladies being beautifully transformed and gliding across the floor


But isn't that what ballroom dancing is all about, a man and a woman dancing beautifully together.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> But isn't that what ballroom dancing is all about, a man and a woman dancing beautifully together.


Historically no it isn't. A male lead dancing with a female came about in the 19 century I believe when we became quite stuffy and let's face it homophobic prior to that dancing with the same sex would have been seen as normal.

I think it is great we are being a bit more inclusive on TV still a long way to go. Anyone can look beautiful dancing if they can dance trust me you would be far more uncomfortable watching me shuffle around a dance floor than watching two men.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Historically no it isn't. A male lead dancing with a female came about in the 19 century I believe when we became quite stuffy and let's face it homophobic prior to that dancing with the same sex would have been seen as normal.
> 
> I think it is great we are being a bit more inclusive on TV still a long way to go. Anyone can look beautiful dancing if they can dance trust me you would be far more uncomfortable watching me shuffle around a dance floor than watching two men.


Maybe, but to me ballroom dancing is a man and a woman most dances are designed that way, a woman been lead by a man. Why do we have to change everything just to be politically correct all the time. It really does my head in.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe, but to me ballroom dancing is a man and a woman most dances are designed that way, a woman been lead by a man. Why do we have to change everything just to be politically correct all the time. It really does my head in.


It's not about being politically correct it's about being inclusive. The majority of people represented on TV are white straight people. Our country is beautifully diverse and I think we should celebrate that. People should be able to dance with whoever they want let's normalise it. The man leading the women is incredibly sexist anyway.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> It's not about being politically correct it's about being inclusive. The majority of people represented on TV are white straight people. Our country is beautifully diverse and I think we should celebrate that. People should be able to dance with whoever they want let's normalise it. T*he man leading the women is incredibly sexist anyway.*


But that ballroom dancing. in fact if they are in much longer I'm not watching it.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I can see both sides of the coin and was sceptical of same sex pairings.
If it’s done well we should be able to forget clothes, lead etc.and enjoy the dance. 
John and Johannes achieved this for me and I can’t wait to see how they tackle ballroom. That will be the real decider for me and I’m excited to see it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm saying they aren't good and that as an exhibition dance I don't have a problem, but not in a composition like Strictly, No.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I can see both sides of the coin and was sceptical of same sex pairings.
> If it's done well we should be able to forget clothes, lead etc.and enjoy the dance.
> John and Johannes achieved this for me and I can't wait to see how they tackle ballroom. That will be the real decider for me and I'm excited to see it.


Me too Mum2Heidi, I was worried it would be very camp and over the top (it has proved to be anything but so far) but the first week's tango I was mesmerised by them. I reckon if the past two weeks are anything to go by they will smash the ballroom too.


Happy Paws2 said:


> But that ballroom dancing. in fact if they are in much longer I'm not watching it.


Just watch on delay and skip past these two if you are really not enjoying it HappyPaws, it would be a shame for you to to miss the majority of the show that you enjoy. I wasn't enjoying Katya and Nicola last year, no idea why as I think Katya is brilliant, who can forget Ed Balls!:Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I too didn't think much of Katya and Nicola last year but John and Jo have been brilliant so far. I'm dying to see how they'll tackle something like the waltz


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Just watch on delay and skip past these two if you are really not enjoying it HappyPaws, it would be a shame for you to to miss the majority of the show that you enjoy. I wasn't enjoying Katya and Nicola last year, no idea why as I think Katya is brilliant, who can forget Ed Balls!:Nailbiting


That's what I probably will do, I normally run it late with it so I can skip over all the rubbish chat. Ed Balls there'll near be another one like him:Hilarious


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Isn't dance supposed to be a freeing art form for people to enjoy? I don't see why that needs to be limited by gender. 
I think they're both doing a great job and it's inclusivity like this that helps empower younger LGBT people who might need it, normalising something that was once considered shameful (or even illegal) is a big step forward and if anything it's sad that it's taken this long.

That being said if it does make you uncomfortable you should skip it and still enjoy the show, I usually just zone out if a couple comes on that I'm not that keen on to be honest.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> But that ballroom dancing. in fact if they are in much longer I'm not watching it.


Hope you enjoyed seeing how waltz's can be done in same sex pairs during the opening routine 
Fingers X it's opened your mind a little to the fact it can be done both tastefully, and, well, as it truly was beautiful


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

DanWalkersmum said:


> , I was worried it would be very camp and over the top (it has proved to be anything but so far) but the first week's tango I was mesmerised by them. I reckon if the past two weeks are anything to go by they will smash the ballroom too.


This is why I waited both last year, and this, with baited breath, as DOI had already shown how awful it could be, when done Iike a carry on film


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

mrs phas said:


> This is why I waited both last year, and this, with baited breath, as DOI had already shown how awful it could be, when done Iike a carry on film


But DOI is the poor relation here remember? They had Gemma Collins last year.

Serious though, I have no problem with 2 guys dancing, or 2 girls come to that but fast forward a few weeks, what will be everyones reaction if the win?
My wife is watching it in the living room whilst I am working so I listen to the music - much better.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave S said:


> But DOI is the poor relation here remember? They had Gemma Collins last year.


Please! I now have to go bleach my mind again


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

It's actually common to have same sex female partnerships in ballroom dance. I like how inclusive strictly is. It's not PC, it's being representative of the world we live in. The fact this has been talked about repeatedly is exactly the reason they should be on it. It might look unusual to you, it's not that long ago people would have thought it was unusual to see disabled people dancing, or to see mixed race partnerships and yet no one is complaining about seeing those partnerships on our tv now, rightly so.



Dave S said:


> Serious though, I have no problem with 2 guys dancing, or 2 girls come to that but fast forward a few weeks, what will be everyones reaction if the win?


If they win then it's because the judges and the public think they deserve too…


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm a bit behind....so you can all look forward to my usual ramblings later but OMG! I loved that opening Pro routine. I just love Jojo, I really do. I'd like to go out and get dunk with him  It was EXACTLY what I want him to do with John, dance in hold, in a couple.

ETA: Yuck! It's movie week. It's my second least favourite week...second only to Halloween week...


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Maybe, but to me ballroom dancing is a man and a woman most dances are designed that way, a woman been lead by a man. Why do we have to change everything just to be politically correct all the time. It really does my head in.


Yeah, maybe us gays should just go back into the closet and accept that we can't dance with our partners because it might upset other people...

Nothing has been changed, just opened up so that people have the option of dancing with a partner of their choosing, even if that is someone of the same sex. If you don't want to watch then don't watch.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm a bit behind....so you can all look forward to my usual ramblings later but OMG! I loved that opening Pro routine. I just love Jojo, I really do. I'd like to go out and get dunk with him  It was EXACTLY what I want him to do with John, dance in hold, in a couple.
> 
> ETA: Yuck! It's movie week. It's my second least favourite week...second only to Halloween week...


That it's not just me doesn't like Movie and Halloween weeks.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sairy said:


> If you don't want to watch then don't watch.


I'm not tonight..... I've turn over to watch the football instead.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I don’t care if they’re men, women or Martians.
John and Johanne’s Pasa Doble was stunning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok, here we go:

Judy & Graziano - clever choreography, Graz is really playing to her strengths! Great character, such JOY! Okay, she's not the best dancer but I prefer to watch her than some of the other technically more competent dancers.

Dan & Nadija - looked more awkward to me in this than in the other two weeks. Felt a bit flat to me. The mistakes were to be expected I think, he didn't seem "in it" to me tonight.

Sara & Aljaz - probably the best week for Sara to have a Samba, as the fancy dress aspect has helped her I think, especially in the energy department. Actually not terrible - and I thought she would be shocking at the Samba. I'd have liked more from my favourite dance move of all (the Samba roll) but it wasn't bad.

AJ & Kai - slightly more stilted tan she has been but I think it was a great routine, with pretty smooth lifts. She's such a fabulous dancer I think. Really lovely vibe to it. I love that Shirley still has proper critique though. I have really taken to Kai as a new pro, too.

Robert & Diane - I don't like the comedy aspect again, not awful but a few mistakes. Reasonable movement around the floor.

Greg & Karen - much too "placed" for my liking, to disjointed. Karen was flinging herself all over! Didn't like it, sorry.

Tilly & Nikita - I thought this was going to be awful - and a lot of it felt flat and her retraction was poor but I think she might have been saved by that back bend down his leg.

Rose & Giovanni - simple but lovely, she looks stunning. I felt a bit teary (but that might be the Prosecco!). I loved her in hold. I loved how she says she "listened to his body".

Ugo & Oti - I was a bit distracted by his hair! Wowsers. A bit frenetic for me - and a bit out of time too.

Tom & Amy - I LOVED it! Amy is a great jiver. Great kicks and flicks, good retraction - good performance for me. Nicely attached to the music too.

Adam & Katia - Rumba? Ugh! I hate the rumba. Good job the lighting was low, horrible costume. Too fast, little placement. Meh. I did not like it one bit.

Katie & Gorka - it was alright, I only liked the middle segment really, bit nothing. Amazing frock though.

Rhys & Nancy - I know I'm old 'cos I really don't get the whole street dance thing. Not sure how you can score it cf a Foxtrot (for example).

John & Johannes - Crikey! Beautiful shaping, great leaps, strong and I enjoyed the stuff in hold so much. That hold switching again was great. My fave of theirs so far. Did I mention I love Jojo? 

Favourite frock of the night is Karen’s blue, or Katie’s red…on balance I’m going for Katie, as the top half was really unusual. 

I love Anton. He's my favourite judge by a country mile, I hope he stays instead of Bruno.

I think that was the best Movie week I've ever seen. I really usually hate it. I didn't.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm not tonight..... I've turn over to watch the football instead.


 Are we winning ?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I feel John and Johannes are already final bound, so far ahead of any of the others in all bits of the ballroom criteria(sorry not technical enough to word it better)
That Paso tonight! 
what can I say 
Also loved Rosie and Giovanni, s slushy and romantic and Oti and Ugo was fun 
Just so you know I'm not playing favourites


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ok, here we go:
> 
> Judy & Graziano - clever choreography, Graz is really playing to her strengths! Great character, such JOY! Okay, she's not the best dancer but I prefer to watch her than some of the other technically more competent dancers.
> 
> ...


Spot on again Mrs F, agree totally. The opening sequence, it was lovely! Also I thought Karen's blue dress/make up/hair looked fab, my fave of the night. Oh and of course J & J another WOW from me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh yes @DanWalkersmum I forgot my fave frock…I shall update now! Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Each to their own I don't have a problem with that, it's with Ballroom dancing, it's look of it the beautiful dresses the girls wear and the men in their lovely suits when dancing the waltz or the quickstep, two men just won't look the same effect, spoils the whole thing for me.


I feel the same.

Used to love watching my mum and dad dancing together and remember watching the old dancing shows with the dresses, etc.

I can't see how the male pro is going to be able to lift the male celeb for example …. the female celebs who can't be lifted usually go out …. They aren't competing on an even keel.

The lifts add a spectacular essence to the Latin dances in particular.

I have no issue with the dancers' sexuality… (that is usually the assumption) … it just doesn't work for me with the hitherto traditional format on this show.

TBH I think it would have been better to can SCD and come up with something new and fresh.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> I feel the same.
> 
> Used to love watching my mum and dad dancing together and remember watching the old dancing shows with the dresses, etc.
> 
> ...


I don't watch Strictly so am coming at this from a different angle, there must be other dancers that can't do the lifts for various reasons.

However much as we don't like to admit it's about sexuality whether it is or not for LBQT members of the forum reading that people can't even stand to watch two male dancers and have to fast forward. Reading it is deemed as political correctness must be extremely hurtful.

So they may not be able to do the lifts but does it matter when the show is just a bit of fun. It's important we start normalising same sex partnerships in TV. This is a slow start.


----------



## edinoodle (Oct 18, 2019)

One thing I don’t quite think some people understand is just how much this representation can matter to people. Growing up lgbt can be an isolating place and seeing people like you and seeing them being accepted and celebrated is a beautiful thing. Conversely hearing people doing anything to avoid watching is hurtful. Im not saying you have to love J+J because they are two men dancing, but I think understanding how important this is to some people is needed and that overrides your individual opinion on whether two men dancing can make certain elements work. 


If you really don’t like the idea of two men dancing together then realistically it doesn’t really affect you, there have been plenty of dances on strictly that haven’t been my cup of tea. But to automatically and continuously assume the two men dancing can’t be correct is wrong and they’ve shown that on the dances they have done together. Maybe they won’t be able to do some individual aspects of some dances - just like some of the opposite sex partnerships can’t make some dances work - or maybe they will - until then I think they should be judged as every other couple on the strictly dance floor.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I wasn’t as captivated this week. Movie week - not my favourite either.
Stand outs for me were Tom and Amy - great to have them back. Rose and Gio - captivating. Made me cry.
John and Johannes - amazing. Want to see their take on ballroom and lifts.
Disappointed for Dan.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Boxer123 said:


> I don't watch Strictly so am coming at this from a different angle, there must be other dancers that can't do the lifts for various reasons.
> 
> However much as we don't like to admit it's about sexuality whether it is or not for LBQT members of the forum reading that people can't even stand to watch two male dancers and have to fast forward. Reading it is deemed as political correctness must be extremely hurtful.
> 
> So they may not be able to do the lifts but does it matter when the show is just a bit of fun. It's important we start normalising same sex partnerships in TV. This is a slow start.


I understand what you mean to a point.

For the record, I never said I couldn't stand to watch two male dancers and fast forwarded.

I used to fast forward through much of the programme to get to the actual dancing.

Now I just can't be bothered, so don't watch and won't comment further on the subject.

Liking a post doesn't mean I agreed with every word in it. "I feel the same" referred to my memories of my parent's dancing and the old programmes.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

edinoodle said:


> One thing I don't quite think some people understand is just how much this representation can matter to people. Growing up lgbt can be an isolating place and seeing people like you and seeing them being accepted and celebrated is a beautiful thing. Conversely hearing people doing anything to avoid watching is hurtful. Im not saying you have to love J+J because they are two men dancing, but I think understanding how important this is to some people is needed and that overrides your individual opinion on whether two men dancing can make certain elements work.
> 
> If you really don't like the idea of two men dancing together then realistically it doesn't really affect you, there have been plenty of dances on strictly that haven't been my cup of tea. But to automatically and continuously assume the two men dancing can't be correct is wrong and they've shown that on the dances they have done together. Maybe they won't be able to do some individual aspects of some dances - just like some of the opposite sex partnerships can't make some dances work - or maybe they will - until then I think they should be judged as every other couple on the strictly dance floor.


You have captured what I was trying to say exactly this.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Only watched until Dan was on then, to be be honest got fed up and turned over and watched the football.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I enjoyed the pro dancers in the opening sequence but somehow J&J performance there didn't do it for me


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> However much as we don't like to admit it's about sexuality whether it is or not for LBQT members of the forum reading that people can't even stand to watch two male dancers and have to fast forward. Reading it is deemed as political correctness must be extremely hurtful.


TBH they are the only ones Ive really seen this year from YT videos! LOL 
I thought the paso was brilliant and alot of fun but Im not sure it was worth a 10. I think the more fiery dances work well with 2 male dancers but Im interested to see how they do with other styles like a waltz or that bouncy one (cant remember the name!:Shy).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> I enjoyed the pro dancers in the opening sequence but somehow J&J performance there didn't do it for me


OK I gave in and watched J&J on I-player as everyone was saying how good it was, I thought it was more a stage performance from a musical than a Paso Doble.

I'm not saying they aren't good, they are, it's just not ballroom dancing to me.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OK I gave in and watched J&J on I-player as everyone was saying how good it was, I thought it was more a stage performance from a musical than a Paso Doble.
> 
> I'm not saying they aren't good, they are, it's just not ballroom dancing to me.


I wonder if this is how they are trying to adapt the dances to be more fitting to musical week. Katya did similar and it didn't work for her.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I also forgot to say, I found Motsi's hair style rather distracting. It looked like she'd forgotten to take out the curlers 
( I'm ducking behind the parapet now!!)


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

SbanR said:


> I also forgot to say, I found Motsi's hair style rather distracting. It looked like she'd forgotten to take out the curlers
> ( I'm ducking behind the parapet now!!)


That was my first impression as well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> I also forgot to say, I found Motsi's hair style rather distracting. It looked like she'd forgotten to take out the curlers
> ( I'm ducking behind the parapet now!!)


It did look like that didn't it, she doesn't seem to have any hair or dress sense.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

SbanR said:


> I also forgot to say, I found Motsi's hair style rather distracting. It looked like she'd forgotten to take out the curlers
> ( I'm ducking behind the parapet now!!)


I was going to say last night that she looked like she'd just got out of bed, left her rollers in and shoved a dressing gown on 
But thought I'd get shot down by the 'woke' amongst us
Thank you for being braver than I


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

mrs phas said:


> I was going to say last night that she looked like she'd just got out of bed, left her rollers in and shoved a dressing gown on
> But thought I'd get shot down by the 'woke' amongst us
> Thank you for being braver than I


I took cover very quickly!!


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Boxer123 said:


> However much as we don't like to admit it's about sexuality whether it is or not for LBQT members of the forum reading that people can't even stand to watch two male dancers and have to fast forward. Reading it is deemed as political correctness must be extremely hurtful.


Yes it is hurtful, especially on a forum where you feel that you've gotten to know many of the members over the years. It stings.


edinoodle said:


> One thing I don't quite think some people understand is just how much this representation can matter to people. Growing up lgbt can be an isolating place and seeing people like you and seeing them being accepted and celebrated is a beautiful thing. Conversely hearing people doing anything to avoid watching is hurtful. Im not saying you have to love J+J because they are two men dancing, but I think understanding how important this is to some people is needed and that overrides your individual opinion on whether two men dancing can make certain elements work.
> 
> If you really don't like the idea of two men dancing together then realistically it doesn't really affect you, there have been plenty of dances on strictly that haven't been my cup of tea. But to automatically and continuously assume the two men dancing can't be correct is wrong and they've shown that on the dances they have done together. Maybe they won't be able to do some individual aspects of some dances - just like some of the opposite sex partnerships can't make some dances work - or maybe they will - until then I think they should be judged as every other couple on the strictly dance floor.


Yup, very well summed up.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I think the dancers should be judged on their ability, but the public will vote for their favourites so it's not always the worst dancers who are eliminated. Regardless of gay or straight, same sex couples etc there will always be at least one dancer in a strictly series that I cringe whilst watching, (previously most of Anton's partners) last year it was Nicola, nothing to do with same sex couple, just her, somehow, this year, up to now it's Robert Webb and I don't know why but I'm cringing watching him.(sorry Rob I'm sure you are lovely).
Sairy I'm so sorry you have been upset by this thread.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

That's it I really thinking for giving up on it. I'm finding it more annoying every week Tess Daly is so patronising when she's talking to the couples.

I'll have to tape the whole thing and just watch the bits I like, might be to cut it down to less then an hour and the results show down to about 15 minutes. 

I given up on It takes Two in the week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. I've changed my mind on my favourite frock of the night. I blame it on being a bit squiffy last night  I've decided that Rose's dress was the most beautiful, closely followed by Amy. Amy always has a great frock though.

Right decision on the results I think.

I'm the same as you @DanWalkersmum in that each series there is someone I can't watch and HAVE to fast forward through if I've recorded it, even if I like their Pro partner. This year it's Greg, Tilly and Robert. I just can't watch them. I voted for AJ last night as she is such a great dancer, even though I don't like what she does on the telly in terms of her presenting job.

I'm struggling with ITT as well @Happy Paws2 but it is actually better than I thought it would be without Zoe and Ian. Janette isn't actually doing a bad job of presenting IMO.

I too am really sorry that you are upset @Sairy


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

@Sairy I'm sorry if anything I have said has upset you


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks folks. I know no-one would deliberately cause upset, it's perhaps difficult to see from the outside how some comments can make someone feel.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Last year with the female partnering didnt float my boat, and I think that's purely because Nicola Adams wasnt the best dancer. Had she been dancing with a male pro, I still wouldn't have liked it. However, I think John snd Johannes are amazing, but John can dance and that's what it's all about for me.
I couldn't care what their sexual orientation is, if they dance well then I'll like it.

My favourite celeb is AJ, and I love the sass Judy brings.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm sorry if I've upset anyone that wasn't my intention, I don't have a problem with anyone, it's the way I see ballroom dancing, a man and a woman in a beautiful dress gliding round the ballroom.

Sorry again..


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

@Sairy sorry you've been upset by the thread 

I love strictly. I think it's fab watching everyone's journeys and all glitz and glam (though I'm not glam myself!!). 
Strictly isn't, and never has been, a 'traditional' ballroom dancing competition. Yes, they have to do certain dances and obviously there are some rules but, it's never been a proper ball room competition so I really don't mind who dances with who! It's all about the individual journeys, turning a 'celebrity' into a dancer. It's about that celebrity getting things right, the pro isn't really judged at all (apart from in the sense of how the dance looked as a whole. But mostly isn't about did the celeb get the foot work right, the timing right). It's an entertainment show and should represent our diverse country.

Jo and John have done some amazing dances so far, put on a proper show and Johns dancing is great! There have been far worse pairings in the past who have made for more awkward viewing and couldn't do half of the steps or even look like the were ballroom dancing (Anne Widdecombe anyone??) and there have been male celebs who couldn't lift their female partners too (a few years ago, I think he was called Matt, made the final but, if I remember correctly, barely did any lifts as he couldn't) so I don't see how any of that matters in terms of pairings.

The opening dance was amazing, I love it. 
I think I must be the only person who likes Robert Webb, I thought he would be terrible but he's actually not too bad. Dan and Greg I find a bit awkward to watch and the rumba wasn't great but it's such a hard dance. I thought Tom and Amy were great and AJ and Kai and Rose and Gio were so beautiful.

I wasn't surprised Katie was in the bottom two as there was a lot of bad comments about her after last weeks show so I didn't think she was very popular.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sad news for you @Teddy-dog as Robert has withdrawn from Strictly:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58905864

I hope he is okay.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sad news for you @Teddy-dog as Robert has withdrawn from Strictly:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58905864
> 
> I hope he is okay.


 I did wonder if his heart issue would withstand it.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Sad news for Robert having to pull out, I didn't realise he had heart problems hope he's okay.
I like Rylan on ITT it suits his OTT personality IMO, and I think Jeanette is doing a good job, she's done a bit of morning presenting with Gethin on BBC1 too, she's in her element with ITT though. Not really missing Zoe. 
As for Anton, I think he's better at judging than teaching dance (ducks down).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I concur re: Anton  

I miss Zoe madly though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I also think it's a shame Robert has had to pull ...https://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/strictlycomedancing/entries/32d3940e-4e81-4c62-889e-8b5d73744bfe

I think Anton is the best judge we have now, the other think too much of themselves.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sad news for you @Teddy-dog as Robert has withdrawn from Strictly:
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58905864
> 
> I hope he is okay.


aww yes I did see that yesterday! Really sad he had to pull out. I really think he could have progressed quite far (not too far but I think he has potential!).

He has to look after his health though!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Ugo Monye out this Saturday with a back injury.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-58911703


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Blimey, they're dropping like flies!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sairy said:


> Blimey, they're dropping like flies!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

So that's two less this week, they'll need to fill in with something. Do they bring in another celeb?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Come on! I reckon we could sneak onto the dance floor, nobody would notice  Now's our time!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Teddy-dog said:


> aww yes I did see that yesterday! Really sad he had to pull out. I really think he could have progressed quite far (not too far but I think he has potential!).
> 
> He has to look after his health though!


Sorry if this has already been mentioned but he was brilliant performing Flashdance for Comic Relief.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but he was brilliant performing Flashdance for Comic Relief.


I'd forgotten he did that, he was brilliant.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Come on! I reckon we could sneak onto the dance floor, nobody would notice  Now's our time!


murder on the dancefloor! 
It will beinteresting to see what they come up with though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> So that's two less this week, they'll need to fill in with something. Do they bring in another celeb?


More pro dancing I think..


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Sorry if this has already been mentioned but he was brilliant performing Flashdance for Comic Relief.


Haha is forgotten he did that!! Brilliant

I don't think they can bring in another celeb can they? Don't they isolate together before the show?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Teddy-dog said:


> I don't think they can bring in another celeb can they? Don't they isolate together before the show?


I don't think they've done that this season as the restrictions were lifted.
I do think it's too late into it though as people have been booted out.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Arny said:


> I don't think they've done that this season as the restrictions were lifted.
> I do think it's too late into it though as people have been booted out.


Ooh ok. I thought they had done because they'd all still sat apart


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Perhaps they will have a week where no-one goes out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="Teddy-dog, post: 1065823906, member: 1463447"

I don't think they can bring in another celeb can they? Don't they isolate together before the show?[/QUOTE]

They did in Dancing on Ice this year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right. I've run cross country, eaten half my body weight in lasagne and have celebratory fizz on the go 'cos Psygon's CK has returned home...so I am not entirely responsible for content nor spelling this evening :Hilarious

Hehe. 

Rose & Giovanni - she looks really hacked off! She is so cute though. I still think her footwork isn't brilliant - but I can't imagine how hard it is to dance without hearing the music. When they were telling the story of how her hearing aid broke, I actually really wanted Gio to fall in love with her. I know. I'm a soppy thing. 

Tom & Amy - nice movement across the floor, reasonable footwork, not a great frame, he looked a touch awkward on the sections not in hold though. That DRESS! Amy has the most lovely outfits, always. 

Tilly & Nikita - clearly out of her comfort zone, has obviously worked hard but too stompy for me and I felt no connection to it, nor between them. Too highly marked for me. I like her frock though. 

Greg & Karen - NOOOOOOOO! Hideous. Someone stop it. I have trouble watching him at the best of times but lorks. Dreadful footwork, shocking outfit. Awful. 

John & Johannes - so pleased to see them in hold, though they are only just getting used to it I think - and I think they are too wary of what the public will say if they are too close. I'm not sure it was cohesive. I do like the feel of them together 

Rhys & Nancy - it felt a bit frenetic to me, like they were cramming too much in, but great hip action and he handled a lot really well, bit too "big" 

Sara & Aljaz - Sara is so such better than I thought she would be, super footwork, great Tango feel, great movement around the floor. I loved that dress too. 

Dan & Nadiya - slightly off time in the middle but considering his height, I didn't hate it as a Cha Cha. Dan still feels a bit flat to me in terms of steps but he looked like he was having some fun too. 

Judy & Graziano - Very emotional but she's not so confident in a quieter dance - I wish she would wear a higher heel though for ballroom, which would help her I think. 

Adam & Katia - yes, he's strong, but too much flinging about for me and not enough actual dance content. I know, play to your partner's strengths and all that but nope. Not for me. It doesn't help that I can't stand Katia - and that bit at the end where she looked like she was going to kiss him I really didn't like. I think I saw something different than the judges. 

AJ & Kai - my least favourite of her dances so far, her legs seemed kind of out of control which her short skirt didn't help. It was okay. Feel a bit sad as she's been so good. 

Favourite frock of the night is a tough one but I think I'm going for Amy's traditional foxtrot dress. 

That's me then


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I logged in just hoping to see this!
Mrs F despite being slightly squiffy you make some sense.
I agree with you and think Greg might be in danger this week. This week's worst costume - Greg and Karen, nothing nice to say, colour/frills/style :Wtf.
Best frock, difficult choice. I thought Judi looked the best she has ever looked this week, very flattering frock/hair/make up.
Tilly looked amazing, the hair and make up team really went to town with her this week, I liked the dress too.
Dan showed his personality, he didn't do too bad, Nadiya's dress was lovely.
Amy and Tom looked lovely together, but Amy is such a pretty girl, she always looks lovely.
Katya and Adam, well, it was more a series of lifts to me, although some were spectacular, she seems to wrap herself round him like a hungry snake
Sara and Alijas did a beautiful tango, lighting was dramatic and her dress - gorgeous colour.
Rose and Gio - I really like these two together.
Rhys and Nancy - sorry but all I can see is Jackson 5 moves
and lastly Jo and John - that boy can dance, he looks very professional, agree about his bum sticking out though,(still my personal favourites)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Haven't liked Sara....... until tonight. Big change. And yes agree about the dress DWM.

John and Jo, have to agree with Grumpy. Didn't rock my boat, not even a slight twitch.

Anyone else think Claudia's legs looked very skinny tonight, like matchsticks.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ditto Mrs Funkin. You’ve summed up my opinions of all of them perfectly.
Down to not liking Katya and the very awkward end moment.
Alas you’re right about Dan but I really love the guy. (For all he made happen for Tony Foulds who witnessed the US bomber crash in Sheffield as a child).
John and Johannes weren’t as good as I’d hoped but it was lovely, felt right not off putting. Made me cry to think how far we’ve come and the difference it could have made to mens lives years ago. (Granchester spring to mind)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I didn't watch all of it, played it on delay so I could skip over all the rubbish but had enough time to vote on-line, thought Dan did better this week, hope his done enough to stay in.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I didn't watch all of it, played it on delay so I could skip over all the rubbish but had enough time to vote on-line, thought Dan did better this week, hope his done enough to stay in.


Me too!
I know it's a dance competition and he isn't the best but he wasn't the worst last Eve.
For once I'm in favour of the popularity vote


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I didn't like tonight Pro. dance, it was to dark I'm sure it was brilliant but it would have been better if we could have seen what they were doing.

Well done Dan see you next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The right decision I think.

I'm glad that Anton finally didn't sit on the fence either, forcing Shirley to decide - as he has done the last two weeks.

ETA: I LOVE Rose. How cute was she talking about the spray tan thing? I've never seen her in my life before, I think she's wonderful and I really hope she wins.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm glad that Anton finally didn't sit on the fence either, forcing Shirley to decide - as he has done the last two weeks.


Shame he didn't, 
as the galumphing, flatfooted, stomping, Judy, with her fear of wearing shoes with even a bare ½ inch of a heel, 
Which would eliminate, most, of her poor below knee movement
would've been out 
I can only hope for next week


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it was the right decision,


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Adam & Katia - yes, he's strong, but too much flinging about for me and not enough actual dance content. I know, play to your partner's strengths and all that but nope. Not for me. It doesn't help that I can't stand Katia - and that bit at the end where she looked like she was going to kiss him I really didn't like. I think I saw something different than the judges.
> 
> That's me then


Did it not look more like he was going to kiss her, then just caught himself in time. It was a bit weird.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It was all just a bit “bleurgh” for me. I know I don’t like her and so am biased no matter what she does but yuck!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> That bit at the end where she looked like she was going to kiss him I really didn't like. I think I saw something different than the judges


Another relationship going down the pan because she can't be appropriate?
Last time I felt sorry for her husband and his girlfriend, especially as it all happened on the girlfriend's birthday 
If it goes bottom up again, the producers will only have themselves to blame 
Single dancers/stars romancing is one thing 
But 
When one f the pair are in an ongoing relationship (loving or not) them a level of professionalism should be maintained 
And 
I _*like*_ her dancing, although i find it more 'show' than actual ballroom


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

URGH! If I listened to LBC I'd boycott this guy. Honestly.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/newsbeat-58986076

Comment on the contestants dancing abilities, no problem - that's what I do every week - but to make a comment on someone's weight/shape is unnecessary and is hard enough to deal with at my age, let alone 19 years old.

Maybe I'm making the other dresses feel sad by choosing the best one each week (yes, I'm being flippant, I know, sorry).


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Steve Allens comments are nasty. I used to listen to him but not anymore. I remember he was criticising a young man who worked in Marks and Spencer. He reported him, saying that he was not as helpful as he should of been. He went on weeks about this man. I thought then how horrible he was. Its all about him. How much money he has got, plus his lovely Bentley car. I hope her dad has a few words to him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

And another out for a week......

Judi Love has been ruled out of Saturday's Strictly Come Dancing after testing positive for Covid-19.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bruno is apparently rejoining the judging panel!
Just saw a headline,no idea the story


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh gosh, not sure how they can say they will be back next week when they get Covid. Judi is in two at risk groups that we know of - I hope she's okay.

@lullabydream I shall go to try to find that story, I much prefer it without him. Unless they are lining it up for Shirley to leave (another rumour) so it will be Craig, Motsi, Anton & Bruno?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I’m going to mix my grazi fix. I love his caring manner.(and his looks)

I read Bruno is coming back somewhere. Alarm bells rang but I saw the word “tour” and dismissed it as not a threat to the main show. Wish I’d read it properly now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I’ve referred to Hello magazine (oh yes, almost as bad as the Daily Fail!) and it’s indeed about the tour next year. Phew! We are safe without him for the rest of the series


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Bruno spoke briefly about the tour. On the One Show. Yesterday's, I think.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> Bruno is apparently rejoining the judging panel!
> Just saw a headline,no idea the story


It's just for the live tours... Thankfully I don't want him back on a Saturday night.

Bruno Tonioli is to waltz back to Strictly Come Dancing for its UK arena tour next year.

The Italian star pulled out of the current series over travel restrictions between Britain and the US, where he is a judge on Dancing With The Stars.

Bruno, 65, said: "I am absolutely delighted to be back on the judging panel for the Strictly Arena Tour for the first time in two years.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here I am, a bit later than planned thanks to a Butlins fireworks display (just brilliant!) and then a Chinese takeaway. I couldn't possibly chop anything and make dinner as I've got a serious case of Covid Booster Jab Arm  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it...

Ooooh, Motsi's hair is GREAT tonight! Just caught sight of her behind Tess. 

Dan & Nadiya - I think Dan's best dance yet, his height played to his advantage for once. Decent frame, not bad footwork either. 

Adam & Katia - so stilted and stompy, I felt no connection through the steps at all. What the HECK was all the gyrating about (sorry, I'm a prude!), I didn't get it. 

Sara & Aljaz - I didn't mind it at all and I cannot usually enough watch a Rumba, as I don't like all the fake sauce (back to being a prude again!). Lovely frock!

Tom & Amy - flipping heck! Bit quick! Actually a bit too quick, it was a touch frenetic. It felt like he couldn't complete some of the steps - the lifts were pretty decent though and I loved his outfit. 

Tilly & Nikita - I think Tilly is really improving, nice "flower in a vase" frame, had a lovely feel, great movement, beautiful frock too. 

AJ & Kai - wowsers! Using those amazing legs to their full potential! Full intent and full on steamy - so much content too. 

Ugo & Oti - firstly, I LOVE this song for a Rumba. I didn't hate the dance either - seemed sort of quietly romantic but technically not great, nice feel to it

John & Johannes - super synchronisation, the swivels were excellent, cheeky, again though a dance that was easily converted to two men dancing

Rose & Giovanni - so emotional, great frame, I loved it. She's absolutely my favourite. Another lovely frock too. 

Rhys & Nancy - I'm not convinced by his frame, I find him hard to watch even though technically he's pretty good, there's no spark for me

Frocks: In the same way as I generally love what Amy wears, I never really like what Nadiya wears - her dress for this didn't suit the dance for me. Favourite dress tonight is REALLY difficult though. Think I'm going for Rose's dress - but I would wear Sara's dress myself. 

Shirts: Special commendation tonight for Aljaz and Tom's shirts, I rarely mention the men's outfits but I loved both those shirts. 

Who is going home? That's a tough one...I think maybe Ugo.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Just logged in to see your opinions on tonight's offerings Mrs F.
I agree with most of it as usual. My stand outs tonight.......
I'm really liking Tilly and Nikita, they seem to be getting better every week, and they looked gorgeous tonight, (Nikitas shirt was very nice too). Wardrobe are dressing her to suit her age too which is nice, very flattering.
Love the Argentine Tango, and the Kai and AJ partnership this week. It was very precise and well deserving of 10 points - those legs - WOW! They were everywhere, and very well controlled.
Rose and Gio - loving this partnership Gio really seems to be enjoying working with her and it shows (has he had some work done on his teeth? they look different) he never stops smiling, and it looks genuine too. Her dress was gorgeous.
Sara and Alijaz - they look so good together, the dress really suited her colouring and that was a watchable Rumba, 
I reckon Ugo is in danger this week, it really wasn't that good, shame they could not really go for it this week.
I liked everyone else too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Watch it on delay manged to get it down to under an hour cutting out the unnecessary bits I don't like, I think they all did well last night. 

What was Shirley doing, giving Adam & Katia a extra point for the music.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My favourite - Rose and Gio
Other standouts were Tilly, AJ, John and Tom 
Dan improved lots and I hope it’s enough.
Katya isn't doing great by Adam other than flaunting his physique.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

My favourites this week - Tilly, Rose and John


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> My favourite - Rose and Gio
> Other standouts were Tilly, AJ, John and Tom
> *Dan improved lots and I hope it's enough.*
> Katya isn't doing great by Adam other than flaunting his physique.


I hope so, fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Husband goes to a link where the results are and makes me tell him each week who I think are the bottom two. He never tells me if I'm right though - and the "sources" are never wrong. Imagine how much trouble that person would get into if was discovered who the Strictly mole was!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well we All know who's going to win this year, I just hope I'm wrong,


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I dunno, HP, if you're thinking John & Johannes, I think there is some VERY strong competition, particularly from Rose & Gio. I predict those two in the final - but also strong competition from AJ, Tilly and Sara. AJ and Tilly especially are interesting as traditionally new Pros haven't done so well - Sara is doing well and people love Aljaz. 

I think it's really interesting. I would LOVE Rose to win.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It would be lovely to see some voting figures, I sometimes think it's fixed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think we ever will see voting figures HP. Even when they used to announce who finished second and third, they still never revealed actual numbers.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't think we ever will see voting figures HP. Even when they used to announce who finished second and third, they still never revealed actual numbers.


Make me wonder....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband goes to a link where the results are and makes me tell him each week who I think are the bottom two. He never tells me if I'm right though - and the "sources" are never wrong. Imagine how much trouble that person would get into if was discovered who the Strictly mole was!


Apparently one of the bottom two is A BIG SURPRISE!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my @SbanR have you been googling?!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my @SbanR have you been googling?!


No, sorry to disappoint
It came up in a drop down feed but the paper sanctimoniously said it wouldn't reveal the couple


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm not surprised by the surprise IYKWIM.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. Tess gets more insincere with each passing week...and she was properly "Mum Dancing" in the background then, that was funny


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not surprised by the surprise IYKWIM.


Just another paper trying to make something out of nothing


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well we All know who's going to win this year, I just hope I'm wrong,


I don't think that's necessarily true! Some of the other couples are doing brilliantly, and if John and Johannes do win it'd be on their dancing ability as they're actually very good. I loved their Charleston!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lyracollie said:


> I don't think that's necessarily true! Some of the other couples are doing brilliantly, and if John and Johannes do win it'd be on their dancing ability as they're actually very good. I loved their Charleston!


To be honest, I've always thought the weekly results are fixed, and I've thought some years the final has been as well.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I do think they stand a good chance of being in the final but that's only because they're so good. I hate the charleston and not too fond of John but even I enjoyed it.
I actually think AJ might win.

Strictly did receive a number of complaints when a professionals opening sequence had male same sex dancing so it wasn't a given they'd be well liked.
I thought for the final they do release the voting numbers so you know what placing the others come but I could well be wrong on that.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

To be fair it's a public vote so it's not a given that the best dancer will win. I think this year will be very close as they are all so good. AJ's tango was one of the best IMO. Rose plays the part of a pro dancer very well. John is very light on his feet and so far has looked good in all his dances. Dan gets better by the week. Tilly is proving to be a lovely young lady and very capable lovely to watch. Adam is trying very hard. Tom has great musicality and I reckon he is talented as a dancer.Sara has a lovely way about her and has put in solid performances week by week. Rhys can really dance but needs to slow it down a bit. Judi will be back this week? Any one of them could win there are a few more weeks to go. I heard this mornign that Dan and Nadiya will be doing the Tango dressed as giant red lobsters! looking forward to that, Dan's face was a picture when he found out, I think he may be in danger this week if they make him look too daft.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> To be fair it's a* public vote *so it's not a given that the best dancer will win. .


But how do we know that's true.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> But how do we know that's true.


Because there are strict rules around these things, they can and do get investigated.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Arny said:


> Because there are strict rules around these things, they can and do get investigated.


So I still don't trust them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Arny said:


> I do think they stand a good chance of being in the final but that's only because they're so good. I hate the charleston and not too fond of John but even I enjoyed it.
> I actually think AJ might win.
> 
> Strictly did receive a number of complaints when a professionals opening sequence had male same sex dancing so it wasn't a given they'd be well liked.
> I thought for the final they do release the voting numbers so you know what placing the others come but I could well be wrong on that.


They used to reveal who had come second and third - not with actual numbers though - but haven't done that in the last couple of finals.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thought I'd see if I could find an update about Judi's Covid - it appears she's really not very well with it. I did speculate that she might not be given her BMI and ethnicity. I cannot see how she will be able to be back this weekend, there will certainly not have been any chances to rehearse as she's still in her bed. Feel better soon, Judi.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thought I'd see if I could find an update about Judi's Covid - it appears she's really not very well with it. I did speculate that she might not be given her BMI and ethnicity. I cannot see how she will be able to be back this weekend, there will certainly not have been any chances to rehearse as she's still in her bed. Feel better soon, Judi.


Sorry to hear that Judi is so ill. I assumed she had just had a positive result, hope she gets well soon.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well we All know who's going to win this year, I just hope I'm wrong,





Happy Paws2 said:


> It would be lovely to see some voting figures, I sometimes think it's fixed.


Careful, your prejudices are showing again


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Careful, your prejudices are showing again


No, I've thought nearly ever who BBC want in the final and they normally get there.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Is it rigged or are people just less homophobic these days? I'd hope it was the latter. 
Either way there's a lot of talent this year, I could see a few people being in the running if it wasn't such a popularity contest, definitely doesn't seem to be any joke acts this time around.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lyracollie said:


> Idefinitely doesn't seem to be any joke acts this time around.


That's because they don't have Anton to put them with.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's because they don't have Anton to put them with.


You might be onto something there


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really don't like Halloween week...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I really don't like Halloween week...


Out of interest, and with polite intent only, in the same vein as I would ask my mum or mil (if they were still with us) and respecting your opinion, even if I don't agree with it
Why do you continue to watch a programme that causes you to feel such upset and disgust
Surely you'd feel better all around if you watched something that left you feeling more joy 
Afters all, and you know this all to well, life is far too short, to keep filling it with misery


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Out of interest, and with polite intent only, in the same vein as I would ask my mum or mil (if they were still with us) and respecting your opinion, even if I don't agree with it
> Why do you continue to watch a programme that causes you to feel such upset and disgust
> Surely you'd feel better all around if you watched something that left you feeling more joy
> Afters all, and you know this all to well, life is far too short, to keep filling it with misery


To be honest I don't know why it's just a habit I've got into while OH watches the football, but there are still a few thing I like about it.

*And I've never said it disgusts me.*


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> And I've never said it disgusts me.


No, I agree, and humbly apologise 
you never _*said *_ it disgusts you, in any post


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> No, I agree, and humbly apologise
> you never _*said *_ it disgusts you, in any post


Please, there is no need to apologise.

Nothing about it ever has, it just annoys for me sometimes, there is a lot about that I like, but just one of those programmes that can rub me up the wrong way at times.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I really don't like Halloween week...


I've never liked Halloween week either. Not really enjoying it so far. Not even J&J.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> I've never liked Halloween week either. Not really enjoying it so far. Not even J&J.


I find the costumes most distracting, they spoil the dancing for me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyway just voted on-line....


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I find the costumes most distracting, they spoil the dancing for me.


I've just watched Rose and Enjoyed the dance!!  Fully agree with the top marks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear. My least favourite of all the weeks. Let's see how we go. I didn't much like the Pro dance, that's for sure. The themed weeks are generally difficult to choose my favourite frock too. 

Judges outfits are great, especially Craig's. 

Right then. Here we go: 

John & Johannes - great travelling across the floor, loved that they actually Quickstepped in proper hold, gallops too. 

AJ & Kai - gosh she really is so good to watch! Look at their body language - I do hope they get together (I think they are both single). Funnily enough I noticed her head position wasn't quite right and then Anton commented on it. Her feet aren't quite right though, still a bit sickle shaped. Fabulous hair too. 

Dan & Nadia - I can only think being a lobster won't help him (anyone remember Scott Mills as a lobster? Didn't help him!). Bless poor Dan with his extra long legs, they just don't hold the tension required for a jive, he's too "loose". For me, very little retraction on the kicks and flicks, not enough bounce. 

Rhys & Nancy - his shaping seemed a bit too "placed" and exaggerated. Nice footwork though I thought. Hated the music. Sweet interview. 

Sara & Aljaz - Tango bases couple's choice? Intriguing. Sara seemed a bit "flat" for me tonight, she's normally more fun to watch. Almost too stern. 

Rose & Giovanni - fabulous head position, super footwork, just brilliant, locked together. I wish they would be together. I know, I'm an old romantic. In fact my eyes are leaky after their reaction to the scores. 

Tilly & Nikita - not got much to say really, sometimes I think I watch a different dance to the dance the judges are, I didn't think it was that great. I do wonder if she was older if they wouldn't be as nice to her? 

Adam & Katya - his bum really annoys me! I think there wasn't enough flow for me. 

Judi & Graziano - She really needs a higher heel, seriously, it accentuates the stompiness. I'm letting her off the lack of bounce as she is recovering from Covid - but the pumpkin themed bar weights :/ It wasn't the worst to watch though. 

Tom & Amy - couldn't work out if there was an error at the beginning when they were in hold or if Amy's skirt got entangled? Then nearly went a cropper after the floor spin, yikes. Almost too much aggression, they need more control and more body contact I think. 

Frock of the night? Only one choice really - it's Rose again. they really are dressing her beautifully - close runner up is AJ. 

Who will go? Rhys and Sara are in danger I think. 

That's my ramblings over and done with


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I didnt watch it . Im finding it a bit boring.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin, as usual good critique. 
Just loved Gio and Rose his reaction to the scores brought a lump to my throat. I'd like to see them get together too, they seem to genuinely like each other. Although Gio does seem to get romantically close to everyone he is partnered with
AJ and Kai also seem to be getting close,wait and see it may just be friendly.
Nikita and Tilly, I enjoyed their dance this week, nikita's make up was excellent.
Dan's lobster costume was better than expected thank goodness.
I reckon the bottom two could be Judi and Adam, but it's really anyone's guess.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Mrs Funkin, as usual good critique.
> 
> *Dan's lobster costume was better than expected thank goodness.
> *
> I reckon the bottom two could be Judi and Adam, but it's really anyone's guess.


Yes I was worried when I heard that Dan was going to be a lobster when you remember some of the costumes they have made people dance in over the years.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Not my favourite week. Bit like movie week. Too much distraction. Didn’t like pro dance
Stand outs for me
Rose and Gio. Beautiful. I cried with them....so well deserved.
Tilly and Nikita 
John and Johannes
AJ and Kai
Dan has come a lot further and improved much more than I expected but I fear his weeks are numbered.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Not my favourite week. Bit like movie week. Too much distraction. Didn't like pro dance
> Stand outs for me
> Rose and Gio. Beautiful. I cried with them....so well deserved.
> .


I agree with both comments.....

I hoping that Rose will win she should at least get to the final, she just gets better and better every week.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Yes I was worried when I heard that Dan was going to be a lobster when you remember some of the costumes they have made people dance in over the years.


I hope he goes on for another week


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> anyone remember Scott Mills as a lobster? Didn't help him


That was the first thing I said when I saw it 
The only thing saving him from going will be the fact that he's really got the peoples vote, even if the judges (Craig) isn't fond

I know Judi couldn't do anything because of covid so did the 80s vibe, 
But 
That was bad, I think, had she been there last week, and danced that, she would've definitely been out then 
My vote to go tonight

Second couple in dance off? 
I'm split between Sara and Adam


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I hope he goes on for another week


And me I like Dan, I know his not going to win but I'll him to stay a little longer.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope Rose and John make it to the finals.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

See I think Dan might be in trouble. I think Judi could be too as that wasn't very good, I know COVID affected her but if it's just judged on the dancing.

Sara and Adam I agree could be in danger. It's difficult because i think they'll all have their fan bases so we'll see. Though people don't tend to like Katya so that might affect Adam's vote. I hope Rhys isn't in the dance off again, he isn't going to win but I think he's pretty decent and has potential to improve more.

Rose, AJ and John I think will definitely be in the final (is it 3 couples or 4 in the final nowadays? I think 3 but am doubting myself). Rose's dance this week was beautiful, definitely the best of the show. I liked Tilly's dance too, her and Nikita make a good match I think. 

I think I'm the only one who liked it. I like a bit of dress up, doesn't really distract that much for me. The lobster is always a bit silly but Adam and Katya's concept was good! Crawling in the piano was such a good theme for halloween week.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I agree with both comments.....
> 
> I hoping that Rose will win she should at least get to the final, she just gets better and better every week.


Me too! She's doing so well bringing the deaf community into the spotlight and she brings out the best in Gio



DanWalkersmum said:


> I hope he goes on for another week


Ditto. He's improved so much and Nadia has grown in confidence thanks to Dan.



Happy Paws2 said:


> And me I like Dan, I know his not going to win but I'll him to stay a little longer.


Definitely. It's the naughty popularity vote but we don't do it often 



SbanR said:


> Hope Rose and John make it to the finals.


Id be happy with that. Tilly and AJ runners up


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I hope he goes on for another week


I don't think you've got anything to worry about.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I had forgotten the piano thing - very effective - Katya tries really hard to give the routine that extra something and I really like that about her. It's a shame she isn't more popular as I think she is a great dancer/teacher.


Teddy-dog said:


> I think I'm the only one who liked it. I like a bit of dress up, doesn't really distract that much for me. The lobster is always a bit silly but Adam and Katya's concept was good! Crawling in the piano was such a good theme for halloween week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think that there may only be three couples in the final, not the usual four, judging by what has happened when someone has had to pull out before (as in Robert's case). 

The three finalists based on talent I think should be Rose, AJ and then I think it will be either John or Tilly, depending on the fan vote. John feels static in terms of improvement to me, whereas Tilly is improving a lot I think. I don't think even the lovely Aljaz can save Sara on Latin. I think I've said before I don't like AJ as a presenter but I think she's such a great dancer I've voted for her previously. 

Dan is such a lovely chap (I really enjoyed his presenting on Olympic Breakfast), so I'd like him to hang on in there for another few weeks. For me I'd like Judi, Adam, then Rhys to go before Dan goes. I'd like Nadiya to stay a bit longer too, she's never made it very far and she's been on the show a little while now. Katya does do interesting choreography but people just don't like how she treated Neil I think, so even if she danced with the best dancer in the world she wouldn't win. 

We shall see.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh and I see that Rose has a long-term boyfriend so I shall not be hoping that her and Gio get together after all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right choice I think


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Well I was not surprised that Judi left this week, her dance off was lacklustre to say the least. Enjoyed seeing Adam and Katya again though. It's always sad when one of them leaves though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was so distracted by the awful music selection for Adam's routine that I couldn't take the dancing in very well. It just seemed dreary.

I think @DanWalkersmum that lacklustre is exactly the right word.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and I see that Rose has a long-term boyfriend so I shall not be hoping that her and Gio get together after all.


They make a nice couple though.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was so distracted by the awful music selection for Adam's routine that I couldn't take the dancing in very well. It just seemed dreary.
> 
> I think @DanWalkersmum that lacklustre is exactly the right word.


You're not a classical music fan then Mrs F?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

DanWalkersmum said:


> You're not a classical music fan then Mrs F?


I don't mind classical music, I just thought the electric guitar playing it was a bit much! I'd prefer Mahler to Beethoven though.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was so distracted by the awful music selection for Adam's routine that I couldn't take the dancing in very well. It just seemed dreary.


Love Beethoven's moonlight sonata 
In fact there were a couple of my favourites picked to dance to last night
Quite why, of all wonderful Stevie Nick's songs, that could've fitted Halloween week, they chose that one, I don't know.

Are they back to Blackpool this year?


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> Love Beethoven's moonlight sonata
> In fact there were a couple of my favourites picked to dance to last night
> Quite why, of all wonderful Stevie Nick's songs, that could've fitted Halloween week, they chose that one, I don't know.
> 
> Are they back to Blackpool this year?


No apparently they aren`t going to Blackpool again this year, dont know why not. Sadly I have become a bit bored with SCD I still half watch and I do enjoy Halloween week but I where I once loved it, entered the draw for the audience every year and always went to see the tour, I just can`t seem engage with it now. Favourite concept from last night was Adam and Kayta, loved that routine. Favourite actual dance was Rose with AJ a very close second. Didn`t like Judi`s dance or concept at all, my husband informs me they were zombies at the gym but I just didn`t get it!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The right result tonight.....


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

3dogs2cats said:


> Didn`t like Judi`s dance or concept at all, my husband informs me they were zombies at the gym but I just didn`t get it!


I read they were doing the routine they would have done the previous week so I guess just made it vaguely halloweeny to fit in.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I see Motsi has her pet poodle with her tonight, 
surely there's somewhere more comfortable for it to sit than her head though


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> I see Motsi has her pet poodle with her tonight,
> surely there's somewhere more comfortable for it to sit than her head though


Love it :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Dan might be in trouble this week


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

JnJ rhumba made me cry
Think the judges are holding them to a higher standard than other competitors, and score them more harshly as a consequence
Which
As John is a non dancer
Doesn't reflect his accomplishments


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here I am, watching on catch up - so hopefully will catch up soon  

Adam & Katia - I am absolutely watching a different dance than the judges. Husband even watched and said it wasn't fluid. Shocking I thought, not smooth, just seemed to be lumbering along. I know he made the error but the timing seemed all off to me. 

Rose & Gio - I didn't like the music and it's the first week I've not enjoyed Rose's performance. I cannot even imagine how difficult to be in isolation when you can't hear. It seemed a bit "flat" for me this evening - maybe the concept made her more stilted as it was a supermodel concept. I thought there was not enough bounce for me. 

Tom & Amy - good shaping, good movement and he really looked like he was enjoying it, great spins - but boy did that colour blue show every move! 

Rhys & Nancy - I wish they'd stop doing the "gimmicky" routines, today mechanic, the other day air steward. He still is too frenetic for me. Yes, I know it's a Quickstep but I never feel calm watching him. Decent dance though, good travelling across the floor but he is better in isolation than in hold. 

Tilly & Nikita - I think this is the only time I've really enjoyed watching her dance. Good drama, good staccato, she seemed like she loved being fierce, which I was worried about as she's a smiley young woman usually. She is too central but that should be really fixable. 

Dan & Nadiya - Hmm, I didn't really "get it" - I liked his suit  I'm sure he'd never have thought he could do that, he was having so much fun though. Seemed a bit "comfy" for me - I do find the singing along distracting - I'm pretty sure I'd do the same though!

John & Johannes - I think that was incredibly powerful as a Rumba - I normally hate it. Good hip action, really simple and elegant though. I've rarely enjoyed a Rumba so much. What is so interesting is because they do lots of "mirroring" you can see the huge difference between a Pro and a non-Pro. Just the tiny details and nuances. 

AJ & Kai - flipping heck! The lifts! The swivels were brilliant. I'd have liked her to have a slightly longer dress though, it's "too much leg" I think despite her great legs. Super Charleston, absolutely brilliant. 

Sara & Aljaz - The beginning bit with the boxes could have been cut down for me, Sara is usually really good at ballroom but maybe this was too fast for her? I felt there was a lack of definition in her steps but her frame was good, cute routine though. 

Favourite frock of the week - I didn't think much to the frocks this week, I think maybe Tilly's black leatherette number. 

In danger this week? I think three might be in trouble - Rhys, Adam and Dan. I do think that we are due a big surprise in the Bottom Two though...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> AJ & Kai - flipping heck! The lifts! The swivels were brilliant. I'd have liked her to have a slightly longer dress though, it's "too much leg" I think despite her great legs. Super Charleston, absolutely brilliant


This is _exactly_ what I posted to my friend 
The length of the frock did her no favours 
It made it seem like she was balancing on two rubber bands 
Had it been a more traditional 1920s dress, rather than a pseudo flapper outfit, 
Then
I think, it would have upped the dance from brilliant to absolutely excellent


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

AJ and Kai were sooo good last night. Best dance for me. Best Charleston I've seen for ages, she was so emotional too, sounds like she suffered to get the lifts right. You're right though Mrs F a slightly longer dress would have been less distracting, but maybe she needed to have her legs free for all the flinging about they were doing.
John and Johannes did the best rhumba for me, very moving.
Tilly and Nikita, I just love these two she hasn't had a bad dance so far IMO.
Tom and Amy, enjoyed the cape flinging bit, the rest wasn't too bad either.
Dan and Nadiya - he just has such a good time it doesn't matter to me if he gets it right, love watching them makes me smile every time.
I liked Rose and Gio too her rotations were so good.
Ryhs, Adam and Sarah were ok but nothing stood out for me.
Mrs F I agree Tilly's dress was, for me, the best on the night.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

What I saw of this weeks I was generally impressed but didn't watch everyone.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Adam and Sarah for bottom two tonight I reckon 
Adam more on the unpopular vote for Katya, rather than he's the worse on the dance floor 
Sarah, just because hers was good, but not brilliant and didn't particularly stand out
Dan still going through on popularity vote 
Although, I think, the standard of dancing from others, will soon leave him quite obviously lagging 
Much as I like him, and, love his get up and go attitude, it would be a travesty if he was kept over someone like AJ, John, or Rose


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tonight I found The guys who did the Tap Dancing were very good as for the pro. dances that was a bit frantic.
.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Well I was right with one at least 
Definitely a popularity contest for the bottom two tonight, as Tilly and Nikita were totally not contenders on their dance only 
Of the two in the bottom, the right couple went 
Not sure what Shirley saw that made her choose Adam and Katya, unless she was trying to soften the blow a little


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

The whole time I think Adam has been over-marked, I've frequently commented that I think I was watching a different dance than the judges were. Right decision for me.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

The right decision, popularity public vote,felt sorry for Adam and Katya though. Shame for Tilly being in the bottom two as her dance was good. She will be feeling vulnerable I hope she's being looked after.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was surprised was to see Tilly in the bottom two, I thought she did well on Saturday. 

I think it was Adams time to go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I just realised I had Adam and #we are due a big surprise” in the bottom two. For once I think they’ve really been right in the order of leaving. There've been many early shocks previously but I don’t think any have been wrong this time so far.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I said to OH Adam and Katya will be going home tonight when I saw they were up against Tilly and Nikita. Can't help but feel for Katya though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> I said to OH Adam and Katya will be going home tonight when I saw they were up against Tilly and Nikita. Can't help but feel for Katya though.


I always feel sorry for the professionals all the hard work they do and as the weeks go on it must be so hard for them when they are voted off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, we are going to friends for dinner tonight, so there will be no live comments from me - I shall do it tomorrow afternoon unless anyone else wants to do it tonight?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well done Dan I thought you danced lovely, shame on you Craig.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well done Dan I thought you danced lovely, shame on you Craig.


I booed Craig. What a meanie!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Back from doing the washing up just in time to watch Tom and Amy.

I'll be voting for Dan....


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Roses dance. So beautiful and emotional . she gets my vote .
What a lovely couple they make.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rose and Giovanni jus keep getting better and better


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Watching on record and on a trivial note, I agree with Craig
I need sunglasses each time the camera goes on Motsi:Facepalm


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Got a bit teary and emotional watching Rose and Giovanni's dance, I so hope those two win!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My goodness Johannes cant half samba that bum:Shamefullyembarrased
Loved rose and Giovanni
Rhys and Nancy fully deserved their score, made me exhausted just watching
Sarah and Aljaz, kept her in hold, which all judges prefer her in, whilst doing Latin, middle of road score for middle of road dance
Craig just doesn't like Dan, but he'll still get public vote, which will annoy Craig even more
Others pretty meh! Can't even remember Tom's, which says a lot
Sarah and Tilly for bottom two


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

I thought Dan was quite good again can't see where Craig was looking for such a low score!
John and Johannes - that Samba was joyful!
I liked AJ - loved the dress.
Gio and Rose flowed so well together, the silent part was great, had OH reaching for remote he thought sound had gone
Rys and Nancy were sooo good,it was definitely his dance, loved it.
Tom and Amy were average
Sara and Aljaz didn't move me
Tilly and Nikita didn't have a good week either.
I agree Mrs P Sara and Tilly prediction for bottom two.

Look forward to Mrs F's thoughts.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

QUOTE="PawsOnMe, post: 1065832752, member: 1342198"]Got a bit teary and emotional watching Rose and Giovanni's dance, I so hope those two win![/QUOTE]

I do hope so, voted for her as well.

I vote on-line and get three votes so I vote for Rose and Dan.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Look forward to Mrs F's thoughts.


Me too 
I look forward to her weekly input
And 
No matter what she says 
No one does it quite like she does


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awww thanks @mrs phas @DanWalkersmum I've just got to go for a run, then go the remembrance service at the church, then go to watch the chinook remembrance thing at the Pier, then I'll come home, have lunch and I'm all over it


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right. I'm here and ready to go  

Tilly & Nikita - I loved the skirt on her outfit but I think that actually it sort of held her back in the Quickstep and I think a feathered bottom to a skirt makes you feel lighter on your feet. She is told every, single week about her head position - think "flower in a vase" Tilly! 

AJ & Kai - wow, strong woman, interesting choreography and music choice. Also an interesting collar choice for a Paso outfit - I do love that she's doing things a bit differently. She's not quite fluid enough for me on this dance though. I agree with Craig on the level of connection on this dance. 

Dan & Nadiya - Not bad, I thought he looked actually more confident, nice smooth little first lift (second lift less smooth!). He looks great in tails too, not bad movement around the floor either and a pretty decent frame. 

Rhys & Nancy - great classic Charleston but I'm still not enjoying watching them, if that makes sense. I actually thought there were a couple of side by side timing issues so the synchronisation wasn't quite there for me. I know he loves a fast paced dance but it still was too frantic for me. It's funny isn't it, I just can't relax when I watch them. 

Sara & Aljaz - crikey, never seen an Argentine in almost total hold! Keep her there, Aljaz! She almost seemed like she was just "marking" the steps for me and definitely not enough leg action for me - and that outfit did nothing for her at all. 

John & Johannes - I was smiling all the way through. I am back to it being so interesting to be able to compare two men dancing, the extra little "bits" that Johannes does by sheer virtue of having been a dancer for years makes me realise how amazing he is! Good content but his top line isn't quite right somehow. I think it is the size of his pectoral muscles actually that sort of change how he holds himself maybe? 

Tom & Amy - it felt sort of flat and hurried? He seemed to be kind of dashing to get in and out of hold and his movements weren't finished somehow? Also the two tone shoes kept drawing my eye to his feet and his footwork wasn't great for me. 

Rose & Giovanni - if I could see the screen to type anything I would. I might have to come back to this. Nadiya was nearly crying watching it. Anton was nearly crying. I sort of got swept up in the joy and moment of the dance. The silent part made me hold my breath. She is absolutely brilliant. I might have to watch it again in a minute. Some of the lifts were really clever too.

Frock of the evening? Errm, I think maybe Amy (again!). 

Who is going home? I think maybe Sara and Tilly in the dance off.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Well,said Mrs F. Absolutely agree with you weekly.
I enjoyed Tilly’s performance and missed the issues.
AJ went from amazing to awkward throughout her dance.
Dan started strongly but relaxed and lost some posture. Over the shoulder lift was..... sack of spuds
Rhys - I feel I’ve run a marathon and no idea what I’ve watched afterwards.
Sara has looked like she has a stiff neck for the last 2 weeks.
John was outshone by Johannes this week. Very good though.
Tom was a bit lack lustre especially after last week.
Rose - I have no words. Only tears. I didn’t appreciate Craig’s comment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh look at me being right...! Makes a change.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad Dan got though for another week.

Again the right result in the dance off.

I thought James Blunt sounded as if someone had stood on a cats tail.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh James Blunt is awful. My ears were bleeding...!

I think Amy's reaction was a touch OTT. 

If Rose doesn't win, I will be gutted.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I normally adore James Blunt 
OMG! Not tonight, 
Beautiful dancing as always though 

Can't believe I was spot on


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Glad Dan got though for another week.
> 
> Again the right result in the dance off.
> 
> I thought James Blunt sounded as if someone had stood on a cats tail.


I'm not a James Blunt fan either I find him boring!
Glad the public got behind Dan.
Right decision for the dance off though.
I really felt for Tilly and Nikita, they are so young and vulnerable (must be the maternal instinct in me)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm on about Motsi again
Why does she have these weird hair styles


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> I'm on about Motsi again
> Why does she have these weird hair styles


and her dresses, what do the wardrobe people think letting wear some of the things she does, she has on fashion sense for the figure.:Jawdrop


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just read this...

Multi-award winning singer and actor Cynthia Erivo will join our judging panel as a guest Judge this weekend.

She'll be stepping into Craig Revel Horwood’s shoes, who will sadly miss this week as he self-isolates after testing positive for Covid-19. We're sending our best wishes to you Craig and can't wait to see you back in the Ballroom soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Cor! Motsi's hair is INCREDIBLE!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Got to go and eat my tea, I'll be back in a bit!)


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor! Motsi's hair is INCREDIBLE!!!!


Yes yet again she should get the award for the most daft looking.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Dave S said:


> Yes yet again she should get the award for the most daft looking.


Really!
I know the week she had Bantu knots in, she looked like she'd left the dressing room with curlers in
But
That was very much the fact she also looked like she still had her dressing gown on 
And 
Last week was wearing her poodles

Wearing her hair au natural (even if it is a wig) is a celebration, not a daft hairstyle


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

That was a beautiful waltz 
I guessing the scores will be very different than if Craig was there 
It's going to be nicey nicey week


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I see Motsi has brough three poodles with her this week, what does she think she looks like

First 2 dances brilliant


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I see Motsi has brough three poodles with her this week, what does she think she looks like
> 
> First 2 dances brilliant


Correction not Poodles more like a Puli


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Correction not Poodles more like a Puli


Behave you two, Mrs Phas says it is a celebration hairstyle even if it is an oversize wig with plenty of starch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well I like it


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Excellent Charleston from Dan
Don't think his fan vote will take him through this week though
If he's in the dance off with Tom though, I wouldn't like to say which way the judges will jump
Anyone other than Tom, or Tom v anyone else, then I think Dan, or Tom, are out
All the others are far out of their league 

Edit for spelling


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Right then, now I have a tummy full of shish kebab I can concentrate  

AJ & Kai - her head position isn't quite right. Needs more "flower in a vase" for me. Moved nicely around the floor though, super footwork. 

Rhys & Nancy - for the love of all things equal just calm down a bit! I wish they'd stop giving him the fast pace dances, as he is still too frenetic and uncontrolled. Major timing issue near the end and he actually looked like his energy levels were dropping. Nice bounce, good kicks but he was a bit "flailing". I feel so uncomfortable still watching him, I think maybe he's just a bit off time. 

Tom & Amy - I know that Amy loves to do a bit of acting but she was fully over-egging the pudding tonight! I liked some of the lifts - but Tom still feels like he's rushing to me. I feel like he's just walking it through though, not fluid enough. Felt restrained somehow. 

Rose & Giovanni - Rose, please get into some normal dance shoes again. The boots two weeks ago and now tonight both very distracting - but not as distracting as the lime green skirt. It was okay for me - I didn't connect to that routine at all. I LOVE the quickstep too, so I feel a bit sad that I didn't really like it. The footwork wasn't there for me. 

John & Johannes - For Len it would have been a bit much out of hold at the beginning, though that was my favourite bit of it all, I know they are being cautious though. The stuff in hold seemed a bit clunky and his footwork wasn't great when they were travelling. John really needs to tuck his bum under - back to those weight distribution issues again I think. 

Tilly & Nikita - nope. I didn't get it at all, though her timing was good and I liked the bit near the start where she sort of popped through his linked arms. Her shoes were not helpful at all, seemed too grippy on the floor. I am clearly watching something different to the judging panel. 

Dan & Nadiya - pretty reasonable synchronicity, nice gentle feeling Charleston, rather than super-frantic as they sometimes are, good timing too. Camera work was a bit dodgy on it though, which I didn't like (not the black screen, the actual filming). I really enjoyed it, best he's done yet I think. 

Favourite frock of the night doesn't exist - maybe Nancy at a push as the skirt was nice. 

Overall my "worst" week so far. I didn't really enjoy any of the dances except Dan's and I never thought I'd say that. 

Not sure who is going home. I think Tom might be in trouble, not sure about the other couple.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I really wish they'd do some different musicals, feel like it's always the same ones just with varying songs and it gets a bit boring. I also felt like some of the song choices didn't work right for the dances, especially with Rose and Giovanni.

I didn't think Tilly and Nikita's dance was 40 worthy either, couldn't connect with it at all somehow. Happy for her though after all the recent drama!

As for Motsi's hair I thought it was nice! Don't see why it has to all be straight and boring all the time, whether it be with dancing couples or hairstyles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Funny isn't it @Lyracollie but I only like it when I do know the songs/musicals (except Les Mis, I can't stand it, dreariest musical I've ever soon!). I was happy to have songs from the Sound of Music and Mary Poppins - both favourites of mine  Never seen Matilda, or Frozen so they mean nothing to me.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Funny isn't it @Lyracollie but I only like it when I do know the songs/musicals (except Les Mis, I can't stand it, dreariest musical I've ever soon!). I was happy to have songs from the Sound of Music and Mary Poppins - both favourites of mine  Never seen Matilda, or Frozen so they mean nothing to me.


Wish they'd have done Calamity Jane! I know it's old but...... I loveit!
As usual our comments were spot on, especially re Dan and Nadiya, he is showing so much enjoyment it's contagious. I actually liked AJ's dress as it was so different.
I reckon this weeks bottom two could be AJ and Rhys.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @DanWalkersmum I love Doris Day. Calamity Jane would be brilliant, I'm going to start petitioning for next year


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

OMG! Motsi!
My immediate thought was standard poodle:Hilarious


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

C’mon guys - I think you are all being very unfair to poodles in this thread.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Funny isn't it @Lyracollie but I only like it when I do know the songs/musicals (except Les Mis, I can't stand it, dreariest musical I've ever soon!). I was happy to have songs from the Sound of Music and Mary Poppins - both favourites of mine  Never seen Matilda, or Frozen so they mean nothing to me.


Oh I agree, I prefer knowing the songs too but they've rehashed the Sound of Music soundtrack for every year just about. Just think there's a lot of nice musicals out there that get glossed over is all, some that'd be perfect for ballroom or latin dances!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @DanWalkersmum I love Doris Day. Calamity Jane would be brilliant, I'm going to start petitioning for next year


I reckon Gio and Rose would have been great doing the Charleston to The deadwood stage...... he he he my imagination just went into overdrive!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooohhhhh.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Well obvs Tom wil be going 
Sometimes I wonder like @Happy Paws2 whether it's all fixed (I know it isn't after all the scandals) which is why I never vote
Got to give it to Dan's fanbase though, I never thought they'd do it this week


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’d have saved Tom based on the dance off. 

Ah well. It’s only dancing


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd have saved Tom based on the dance off.
> 
> Ah well. It's only dancing


Me too. I thought he really improved second time round.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

For me, only the three stand out dances tonight 
Rose and Gio, 
Dan and Nadyia, surprisingly 
And, of course 
The amazing double J's

All the rest are In the mix afaic


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here I am after a Very Busy Day. Slight delay...phew! Sitting down with a beer. 

Rose & Gio - wow, I think that was a tough tough dance for Rose who can't hear. So much time apart in that dance. Not convinced by the shaping - but I think it's probably due to being apart so much. I loved how Gio "directed" her after her beginning work and I liked the middle section with the skirt work. I didn't like the music though. 

Dan & Nadiya - hmmm. I had a horrible feeling about the Rumba for Dan. He essentially seemed to do very basic steps and just let Nadiya dance around him. Not great for me, no hips, too awkward to watch but I did like his arm extensions. I just do not like Nadiya's taste in dresses, never have, really didn't like the red for a rumba. 

AJ & Kai - wowsers! They really are courting the "are they, aren't they?" thing aren't they? Blooming heck! I'm normally a real prude but I really enjoyed the raunchy feel to it *blush*. That was amazing. I loved the feel and style of it. Not technically perfect but super dance. 

Rhys & Nancy - finally he slows down but he's so much more watchable slower. Much more closely locked, much better than I thought he would be on a slower dance but TUCK THAT BUM IN! Didn't warrant the score though for me. 

Tilly & Nikita - I don't think I've ever seen her do a dance that I've enjoyed more. What fun she was having. For me a Samba is more about the feel of it, I know technical is important - but I thought the performance was good. Yes, she needs more bounce and she was running out of steam at the end of the routine. I also love that she is so confident in her outfit. I watched a different dance than the judges, once again. Love that they have given her younger music too. 

John & Johannes - hmmm, I felt that John could have done more with the leg work, actually. Felt a bit "detached" for me. I liked the aggression of it (for want of a better word), maybe intensity is a better word. Really disliked the music, I know AT is often instrumental music but I didn't like it one bit. 

Who is going home? I think maybe Rhys or Dan. It's tough though. Could be anyone now if the public votes don't come. 

Favouite frock? It's a toss up between Rose and Nancy. Can't decide.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Who is going home? I think maybe Rhys or Dan. It's tough though. Could be anyone now if the public votes don't come.


The first time Dan's in, he will be out, could get another save though, his fan base is very loyal
I think Tilly will be in the mix, with Rhys or Dan


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Thought they were a bit cruel keeping Rhys on camera so long when he was clearly upset, I had a similar situation at work a few months back and its mortifying not being able to go hide and get yourself together. 

I think Dan should be the one to go, better dancers than him have been voted off unfairly. He's a nice guy but the show's about dancing after all!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Prediction for bottom two - Rhys and Nancy and Tilly and Nikita.
We had a mixed bag tonight all IMO scored high on the entertainment and costumes/hair/make up. 
I think Dan coped pretty well with Nadiya writhing about around him too  and managed to lookpretty cool.
AJ and Kai edge it for me tonight though, they were on fire!



Lyracollie said:


> Thought they were a bit cruel keeping Rhys on camera so long when he was clearly upset, I had a similar situation at work a few months back and its mortifying not being able to go hide and get yourself together.
> I agree it was upsetting to watch, poor lad he tried so hard too, I think he'snot handling the stress very wel. I loved the dance though, the best one for him so far.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I meant to comment on Rhys crying - and how Tess “insincere” Daly tried her best to milk it for every second…urgh! He is definitely in danger as the public aren’t behind him in the way Dan’s fans are, partly due to his being with Nancy I think, as people don’t “know” her yet. They seem quite a “cold” couple, too, not much levity in training - yes, he’s probably trying too hard. I compare how they are with AJ and Kai as 1) I didn’t know really who either celeb was and 2) both with new pros (traditionally don’t do great) and they are poles apart. 

I was miffed as by the time I’d finished watching I was too late to vote. Mind you, I’d have voted for AJ and Rose, so probably not made much difference.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sadly I think Dan is in danger this week.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I can breath again Dans though to quarter finals, I really thought he wouldn't make it.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't get the Dan hype, feel like I'm missing something. 

But then again I'm not familiar with him outside of the show! 

Tilly and Nikita's dance off had me in stitches, what on earth.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lyracollie said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the Dan hype, feel like I'm missing something.
> 
> But then again I'm not familiar with him outside of the show!
> 
> Tilly and Nikita's dance off had me in stitches, what on earth.


Not the only one, no. I think he seems like a nice guy but he's not the best dancer there and it really is his time to go IMO. He should've gone this week. Rhys and Tilly are better dancers than him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I loved Tilly & Nikita's dance off, what fun  I am so glad that she's done so well, really grown in confidence - and as a 20 year old, not stick thin woman in the public eye, I think she's been a great role model. 

I did love Dan on Olympic Breakfast, so I kind of "get" why he's got such a fan base. I'd rather he be still in than Rhys, who I still cannot stand to watch. Don't know why. 

#RoseAndGiovanniFTW #OrAJIReallyDoNotMind


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Teddy-dog said:


> Not the only one, no. I think he seems like a nice guy but he's not the best dancer there and it really is his time to go IMO. He should've gone this week. Rhys and Tilly are better dancers than him.


I agree, I think the last two that have gone out have been better dancers than him and it's a shame. He's obviously having fun with the show which is nice but really hoping he doesn't rob a better dancer of a spot in the final. I've actually enjoyed a lot of Rhys's dances too so I'm not sure I understand the flack he gets either.

My guess is that it'll be John, Rose and AJ for final 3.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Lyracollie said:


> I agree, I think the last two that have gone out have been better dancers than him and it's a shame. He's obviously having fun with the show which is nice but really hoping he doesn't rob a better dancer of a spot in the final. I've actually enjoyed a lot of Rhys's dances too so I'm not sure I understand the flack he gets either.
> 
> My guess is that it'll be John, Rose and AJ for final 3.


I like Rhys too. Glad I'm not the only one! He was so emotional after his waltz bless him! It obviously means a lot.
Yeah I think it's great Dan is having a great time and obviously enjoying learning but I don't like it when good dancers go out because someone is more popular. 
Yeah I think they'll be the final 3 too. Probably Rose or AJ will win it - they're both fab!


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Even ripping off his shirt couldn't save them this week, infact I think it went against them. I will miss Tilly though. It will be interesting to see who wins, because as far as I can see, they all have a good following for the public vote so it will depend on which dance they are allocated. Look at Bill Bailey last year! He wasn't the favourite at the outset either.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought the judges made the right choice.

I didnt see it yesterday but caught a glimpse of AJs dance tonight and thought it fabulous and hot ! 

I also liked Rhys's dance, Very romantic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I was chuckling at his shirt attached to the microphone. 

Interesting** fact. I was at the filming of Strictly when Mark Ramprakash's microphone got entangled with Karen's dress and they requested a "do-over" 

** not interesting at all unless you were me


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

The right one went for me although she was much improved on last night, or was it just the jeopardy of watching if someone would trip over the shirt that you missed seeing the rest of the dance.
I don't think there's much in it re Tilly, Rhys and Dan. Not so much so that its surprising he's still there.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't blame Dan 
He's enjoying himself and doesn't want to stop 
Blame the Dan fans for repeatedly voting for him 
Short of him doing a John Sargeant, they wil keep him there 
Maybe this will force strictly bosses to shake up the scoring to make it less of a popularity contest and return it to being about the actual dances


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lyracollie said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't get the Dan hype, feel like I'm missing something.
> 
> But then again I'm not familiar with him outside of the show!


Dan a presenter on BBC Breakfast, I really like him and his had my vote on every show and I'll still vote for him, but I don't think he'll get past the next show.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Don't blame Dan
> He's enjoying himself and doesn't want to stop
> Blame the Dan fans for repeatedly voting for him
> Short of him doing a John Sargeant, they wil keep him there
> Maybe this will force strictly bosses to shake up the scoring to make it less of a popularity contest and return it to being about the actual dances


You can't compare him with John Sargeant,


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I really don’t think Dan is the “comedy” act a la John Sargeant. I voted for him last weekend (IIRC, maybe the week before) for his Charleston as actually his was the only dance of the whole night that I really enjoyed. 

I meant to say last night that I really enjoyed Luba and Karen’s dance in the results show - though I didn’t enjoy Olly Alexander’s outfit. Yikes! 

I want to like Rhys, I do - he’s working hard and has all the potential to be great but for me he’s just not comfortable to watch. I feel like I’m on the edge of my seat the whole time.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

[QUOTE="Mrs Funkin, post: 1065836673, member: 1468857" ] I really don't think Dan is the "comedy" act a la John Sargeant. [/QUOTE]

I meant as in when John Sargeant withdrew, voluntarily, supposedly of his own accord (although I still have my doubts) rather than carry on with people voting for him
not
that he was as bad as, or as pompous as John Sargeant

Thankfully, they seem to have stopped with the vile practice of asking people to "compete", just to be laughed at
I never liked or agreed with it and never would, it's cruel and demeaning


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> You can't compare him with John Sargeant,


I have explained above
So no need to get your knickers in a twist
But
If I had wanted to compare him to John Sargeant
Then
As it would have been my opinion
I could have and would have


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> I have explained above
> So no need to get your knickers in a twist
> But
> If I had wanted to compare him to John Sargeant
> ...


No need to be nasty, you wasn't in your post above.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> No need to be nasty, you wasn't in your post above.


No I wasn't, you're right 
However 
Every action has an equal and opposite reaction 
My reaction, to both posts, reflect the original action 
It was not my intent to upset you however, for that I unconditionally apologise


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> No I wasn't, you're right
> However
> Every action has an equal and opposite reactionffence taken
> My reaction, to both posts, reflect the original action
> It was not my intent to upset you however, for that I unconditionally apologise


That's OK, no offence taken. Just been a bit touchy a the moment and took it out on you.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just been a bit touchy a the moment and took it out on you.


I think most of have been touchy at some time or another  , what with all this Covid and problems in our own lives.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I've just watched six days worth of It Takes Two in about 20 minutes. 

I miss Zoe. I never EVER used to watch ITT on fast forward. Now it's the only way.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> That's OK, no offence taken. Just been a bit touchy a the moment and took it out on you.


I think everyone is 
And 
You're just as entitled to have an off day as anyone else 
I'm always here if you want to pm me to offload, I have broad shoulders and I don't gossip:Kiss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've just watched six days worth of It Takes Two in about 20 minutes.
> 
> I miss Zoe. I never EVER used to watch ITT on fast forward. Now it's the only way.


I've only watched one of them since Zoe left.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Much as I love him
If Dan isn't bottom two this week
It's a travesty
Despite J and J and AJ and Kai buggering up their partners at the end


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh Quarter Finals  I'm here for a minute but need to go and eat my tea...

First off! Wow, how emotional that Pro dance was. Blimey. Didn't expect that at all. Off to sniffle into my hankie for a bit. 

John & Johannes - well it was all going so well and then went a bit horrible at the end! I know I say it all the time but if John was dancing with a woman, you'd think he was amazing - but putting him next to Johannes, you really can see the difference between them. Well, of course you can, Jojo is the pro and has been dancing for a long time. Quite fun though. 

Rhys & Nancy - my favourite dance of his. Thought that was great. I actually now wonder whether it's Nancy's choreography I don't like, as the AT is usually guest choreographed. The lifts were fabulous! The ganchos amazing. Really really enjoyed it. 

Rose & Giovanni - Oh I'm SO glad she's in proper shoes! Lovely head position, nice movement across the floor. I didn't like the flingy lift thingy though (sorry!). Just a lovely feeling dance. 

Dan & Nadia - actually not a bad tango for me. I have to say I've never really hated a dance Dan has done, he's just not up to the standard of the others. Perfectly watchable and enjoyable though, despite his splayed fingers and loose frame  

AJ & Kai - I'm back to the flailing legs again! Her legs are so long, the skirt is too exposing, there was a serious lack of bounce for me. Couple of timing issues, didn't feel comfy watching her today and the last lift was dreadful. Maybe the pressure is getting to them. 

Best dress? Rose's definitely. 

Dan should go home, I actually don't know who the other dance off person will be. Could go any way at all now. I'm off to vote...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think your right, unfortunately although I've voted for him, I think Dan will be the one to go this week.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Couldn't sleep so I logged in here.
Just wanted to congratulate Rys and Nancy on that fantastic dance, I was spellbound - best dance if the night and by far his best of the series, I loved it! 
The others were OK but there were a few slip ups, maybe the dance off will iron them out. 
Not sure who's for the dance off but could be Rose and Dan (only guessing!)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Couldn't sleep so I logged in here.
> Just wanted to congratulate Rys and Nancy on that fantastic dance, I was spellbound - best dance if the night and by far his best of the series, I loved it!
> The others were OK but there were a few slip ups, maybe the dance off will iron them out.
> Not sure who's for the dance off but could be Rose and Dan (only guessing!)


I hope it's not Rose I'd like to see her in the final.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

I put all my votes on Rhys for that dance, hopefully he's not bottom two this time as they did so well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought they were excellent - and I’m not a fan of his as you all know. 

If something unexpected happens (ie not Dan in the bottom two), the decision will be so difficult. 

The more I think on it, the more I think it must be Nancy’s choreography I don’t like as Rhys was fabulous last night.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

I fear it could be Rhys in the dance off again which would be a bit soul destroying as then you know you don't have the following and there's really nothing you can do to change things.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The problem I have with John & Johannes is..... although they are very good they are more like stage show performances than ballroom dancers, which I find unfair on the others.

Don't get me wrong, some of their routines have been brilliant but it's not really ballroom dancing.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

I had a problem with Johannes' expression in the first part of their dance; his mouth opening and closing put me in mind of a fish gasping for breath!

If Dan doesn't get enough votes and ends up in the dance off, that will be curtains for him

Last night was the first time I've liked a dance by Rhys n Nancy


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought they were excellent - and I'm not a fan of his as you all know.
> 
> If something unexpected happens (ie not Dan in the bottom two), the decision will be so difficult.
> 
> The more I think on it, the more I think it must be Nancy's choreography I don't like as Rhys was fabulous last night.


I agree, it was fantastic,I especially liked the way she rested her head on his shoulder when they were in hold I think that gave the intimacy the dance needed. It's anybody's guess this week (public vote) not always logical. But on that performance Rhys got my vote for the first time


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SbanR said:


> I had a problem with Johannes' expression in the first part of their dance; his mouth opening and closing put me in mind of a fish gasping for breath!


He can be very off putting at times.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooooh! Exciting


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I have a funny feeling J and J might not get to the finals
Everyone else is getting better, even Dan but they started off good but have plateaued every week after, they reached their best too early. They're now all show and little actual dance


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes the "other" couple will be interesting...not long now to find out...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Obviously right person to go 
But 
I think Dan progressed the furthest, in his ability to dance, than anyone else left


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree. I actually preferred his dance to AJs. One week she is fabulous, the next she's not - and for me this week, she wasn't.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Sad to see Dan go but inevitable, he couldn't win.
Anybody's guess for the winner though,they are IMO all good.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> I have a funny feeling J and J might not get to the finals
> Everyone else is getting better, even Dan but they started off good but have plateaued every week after, they reached their best too early. They're now all show and little actual dance


True, they are getting predicable, all show and nothing else.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd like to give a warm welcome to Motsi, appearing tonight as Gogo Dancer No1, in the latest reincarnation of a 70s blaxploitation movie


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> I'd like to give a warm welcome to Motsi, appearing tonight as Gogo Dancer No1, in the latest reincarnation of a 70s blaxploitation movie


I nearly dropped my cup laughing when I saw strut down the stairs, what does he think she looks like.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I nearly dropped my cup laughing when I saw strut down the stairs, what does he think she looks like.


She thinks she looks great
And
At end of the day
That's all that really matters
Much as I may mock, at some of her choices, sometimes
Her body confidence is off the scale
And
For that I wholeheartedly applaud her 
I wish I had a gram of what she has


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I loved Rhys and Nancy's dance but the music, all I could think of was Peter Sellers in the Pink Panther dancing to it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> She thinks she looks great
> And
> At end of the day
> That's all that really matters
> ...


But the show isn't about the judges...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rose and Giovanni, Greg hit the nail on the head, she has got to be in the final.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I enjoyed all the dances but was mesmerised by Rose's Tango.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Well after that excellent performance of all four couples I am going to stick my neck out and say that it's between the girls for the final. Rose and Gio were stunning, as were AJ and Kai. Gio's guyliner had me mesmerised though,and wasn't that music the Montalbano intro (if anyone else hasn't watched it's an Italian detective series with subtitles)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm home from being out so not read nay messages that have gone before....and it may stop for me to go to bed but here goes:

Rhys & Nancy - back to not loving it I"m afraid. Just a bit nothing-y for me really. Not bad, just not semi-final worthy. 

AJ & Kai - the speed! The frock! The feathers! The dances seem too short in duration though for me, I know there's two dances but barely time to get into it. Such speed across the floor! Frame good. 

John & Johannes - too short! I wanted it to go on. The VT had me in tears before it even started. I love the emotion of it. 

Rose & Giovanni - just beautiful. Gorgeous dress, lovely frame, great movement across the floor, super footwork. I really think Gio loves her and she doesn't love him. 

Second Dance!

Rhys & Nancy - nope. Still don't like the choreography. Sorry Rhys but your dance last week was your shining moment. I just cannot click with them. I don't believe in them as a pair and they suffer in my head as a result of that. 

AJ & Kai - not quite enough finish on the arm movements for me, almost a bit rushed for a Rumba. I did rather like it though, even though I don't generally like the Rumba. 

John & Johannes - really odd song for a jive I thought, not quite fats enough (and John said he hated Coldplay on ITT!) so I don't know quite what to feel about it - but I loved JoJo in this number. Not quite right on the kicks and flicks - but I enjoyed it. He's a big lad to be doing a Jive, quite simple - but the side by side was good. 

Rose & Giovanni - I blooming LOVED that! Wow! I haven't got words really. Amazing. Oh he loves her. He does. 

Best frock? Rose's waltz. Going home? Rhys or John. 

Nit nit.

I apologise if my typing is poor, I may have drunk some Prosecco.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Rose & Giovanni - just beautiful. Gorgeous dress, lovely frame, great movement across the floor, super footwork. I really think Gio loves her and she doesn't love him.


Rose & Giovanni - I blooming LOVED that! Wow! I haven't got words really. Amazing. Oh he loves her. He does.

Best frock? Rose's waltz. Going home? Rhys or John.
Mrs F totally agree! Gio has fallen for Rose big time! I reckon on an all girl final too


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> John & Johannes - really odd song for a jive I thought, not quite fats enough (and John said he hated Coldplay on ITT!) so I don't know quite what to feel about it - but I loved JoJo in this number. Not quite right on the kicks and flicks - but I enjoyed it. He's a big lad to be doing a Jive, quite simple - but the side by side was good.


Agree, I hate that song but love the jive. It really didn't go for me. Only thought afterward that I should have rewatched it without sound.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Again John & Johannes although very good it was a show performance rather than a dance,

Fingers crossed for Rose & Giovanni, I'm hoping they will win the Glitter Ball.


----------



## Lyracollie (Mar 20, 2014)

Think this is the first Strictly final where I don't mind who wins, they're all doing so well!
I do have a soft spot for Rose and Gio though.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Her we go fingers crossed for your favourite


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Loved lastnight semi final, such a high standard.

I want Rose to win


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Disappointed that Rhys and Nancy didn't make it.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Disappointed that Rhys and Nancy didn't make it.


He did get a little over excited in the middle of the dance 
And 
Kudos to him for learning her correct name, with correct pronunciation

J and J better not stop Rose winning


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy with the final 3, really hoping Rose and Gio win! (Rose 1st, AJ 2nd, and John 3rd in my eyes) I adore watching Rose and Gio dance, they're so sweet together!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Same for me @PawsOnMe 

Did I mention how much Gio loves Rose? She is so blooming CUTE! She just makes me smile. If she doesn't win it's a travesty.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm really pleased with the 3 that are in the final - in my view they are the right 3. Really looking forward to next week.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, the right 3 for me too but I did like Rhys! All the dances were really good yesterday but I do think the right 3 are through. I think it’ll be between the girls to win!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I still think J and J give a performance more than a dance.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I still think J and J give a performance more than a dance.


What do you mean by that? I thought their dance was great.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think lots of the couple’s choice routines are more performance than “traditional” dance though. They seem to have become almost like a mini show dance. 

I’m looking forward to the final


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

[QUOTE="Sairy, post: 1065840205, member: 1448697"*]What do you mean by that?* I thought their dance was great.[/QUOTE]

I'm not saying they aren't good they are, but I think their dances are more like the performances you see at a Musical Stage Show rather than Ballroom Dancing,


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> [QUOTE="Sairy, post: 1065840205, member: 1448697"*]What do you mean by that?* I thought their dance was great.


I'm not saying they aren't good they are, but I think their dances are more like the performances you see at a Musical Stage Show rather than Ballroom Dancing,[/QUOTE]
Fair enough. I think that a lot of the dances are like stage show performances tbh. However, I personally like that as some of the music lends itself to that.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I still think J and J give a performance more than a dance.


I'm with you on this. I'm getting bored with their performances now
*Ducking for cover*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't worry @SbanR and @Happy Paws2 - I am predicting they will be the first to go on Saturday...so maybe we won't even see their Showdance (I can't remember how they've done it before when they've not had four in the final due to someone dropping out earlier in the series) and it will all be over.

In fairness, it will all be over in five and a bit days anyway


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm hoping either Rose or AJ to win. Really looking forward to the final.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

The burning question is - Is Giovanni in love with Rose?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't worry @SbanR and @Happy Paws2 - I am predicting they will be the first to go on Saturday...*so maybe we won't even see their Showdance *(I can't remember how they've done it before when they've not had four in the final due to someone dropping out earlier in the series) and it will all be over.
> 
> In fairness, it will all be over in five and a bit days anyway


I thought all 3 couples did their show dances the last few years...


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

AJ is out.
I'll allow Rose to win now


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I thought all 3 couples did their show dances the last few years...


Yep they changed it a few years back as it seemed a shame one couple didn't get to perform it when they had spent so much time on it so now they all do.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

AJ and Kai are out
Rose is going to win 200%

Edit to apologise to @Arny 
I didn't see you had already posted about this


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Such a shame! I bet she is heartbroken bless her. Wishing AJ a speedy recovery.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh such a shame and she did so well last Saturday I thought she was in with a chance of winning, Hope she's back on two feet soon.

Rose for the glitter ball now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I feel very teary before it's even started. Honestly, I'm pathetic. I blame it on having a blooming awful week at work and my emotions are heightened...


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Cried twice so far, once for each
But
All my votes have gone to Rose and Gio
That's not to say j and j aren't good
But
I've fallen in love with the partnership of Rose and Gio
Helped by The Rose being one of my favourite songs


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm a blubbery mess! Going to so miss seeing these two dance, they're definitely my favourite partnership out of all of strictly. That was such a beautiful dance from Rose and Gio.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Here we go then:

Rose & Giovanni - I am disappointed that they judges picked this, I know they want something to see again for improvement but I wish we'd seen the tango again. However, she was excellent  

John & Johannes - fabulous Rumba. Really enjoyed it, much more "finish" in the arms this time around. I love Johannes but he needs to stop being so flipping teary eyed! 

VT before Rose's second dance has me doing a JoJo and being leaky eyed...oh Gio. 

Rose & Giovanni - yes, we knew what was coming but I still loved it. The technique was definitely better and there's one lift in there I particularly loved. Anton was so cute. 

John & Johannes - great Paso, John had super shaping I thought. Powerful dance to watch. 

Oooooooooh Showdance time!

Rose & Giovanni - essentially a series of lifts in a beautiful frock  but emotionally lovely, never, ever have I seen such. connection between a couple in all the years I've watched SCD. Am sat sobbing. When Gio turned away, that was it, I was a goner. 

John & Johannes - well, I liked that a lot. Lots of different dance elements, JoJo was having honestly the best time he's ever had on the Strictly dance floor. 

I do think that's possibly the most emotional final I've ever seen. I did miss AJ a lot, I thought she would have been brilliant. 

Ultimately, no matter how much I have enjoyed watching John & Jojo, all of my votes have gone to Rose. I'm sorry John but I couldn't spare you a single vote. 

Go Rose!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

For me, it's got to be Rose. 

She is an absolute delight to watch, and even more incredible when you realise she can't hear the music 

I do love John and Johannes. But now for what it has meant for Johannes. I don't think John was one of the best dancing wise.

If Rose and Gio don't win it will be a bit of a travesty.


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Loved all the dances tonight. I suspect that Rose will win but both are worthy winners. The standard has been fantastic.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Gutted for AJ


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

What a final, dont think I've ever been so teary watching a final! both couples are absolutely amazing. The standard this year has been next level. 

AJ is breaking my heart! Such a shame her journey ended how it did.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

I think any of the previous 4 eliminated before tonight's final could, and would, have won on previous series, yes even Dan
The standard this year has been so high, the production team are really going to have to push themselves, to top it


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Both were fab!! Loved everyone’s dances  what a good standard of dancing this year!!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very high standards this year..
I'm glad Rose won I think out of the two she just had the edge tonight.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Oh what a brilliant final Mrs F spot on with your critique, I would have liked to have seen that brilliant Tango again too. Me and OH were both crying all the way through I have never seen such an emotional final, in all the Strictly years, this has to be the best yet. :Happy Good job we had a family sized pack of tissues handy.

Oh AJ and Kai had me in floods of tears on Fridays ITT they were both so upset and Kai oh I just wanted to hug him bless him, what is it with men crying that gets me so much. Then again last night, she put a brave face on it though with the sparkly crutches and boot. So close. Hope when she heals we'll see more of her dancing on TV sometime.
Saturday nights are going to be so boring without Strictly....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm terrible with men crying too @DanWalkersmum - perhaps my choice of career with tearful men at the birth of their child wasn't the best idea…"I'm just going to the sluice for a minute" 

I know I say it every year but I wish there was a Monday ITT. I want so much to see Rose interviewed.

Speaking of ITT, I forgot to mention Aljaz and Janette. It's when you see them that you realise that generally no matter how brilliant the celebrity is, they are nothing compared to a Pro pair. They were brilliant! I know she's light as a feather but blimey.

What do we do on a Saturday night now? I shan't watch the Christmas Day SCD, it irritates me.

Rose Rose Rose, I think you are one of my favourite ever competitors. I had no idea who you were before the start, you are cute as a button and what a wonderful role model for young people, with and without hearing loss.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

As said.... Saturday's aren't going to be the same and as much as I like Dancing on Ice. it somehow lacks the magic Strictly seems to have.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Rose Rose Rose, I think you are one of my favourite ever competitors. I had no idea who you were before the start, you are cute as a button and what a wonderful role model for young people, with and without hearing loss.


I agree.

One of my sister's has hearing loss which has been getting worse over time. She wears two hearing aids.

I think I've lived with it for so long, I maybe hadn't actually appreciated how it can affect people quite so much.

I've obviously spoken about it with her, and I probably unconsciously make sure I face her when I talk to her, I think I probably hadn't quite realised how difficult it is when people don't make those slight adjustments.

I'm not really sure what I'm trying to say.....


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm terrible with men crying too @DanWalkersmum - perhaps my choice of career with tearful men at the birth of their child wasn't the best idea…"I'm just going to the sluice for a minute"
> 
> I know I say it every year but I wish there was a Monday ITT. I want so much to see Rose interviewed.
> 
> ...


Rose and Gio will probably be on The One Show and BBC breakfast at some point I would think.
Rose has been my absolute favourite too, funny and sassy as well as a brilliant dancer/actor, oh and a role model for making the most of life. I think I have what they call nowadays a "girl crush"?
I knew Jeanette was going to appear, but didn't realise she was pairing up with Aljaz, lovely to watch them together. I probably will watch the christmas special at some point depending what else is going on. I had to sit through Spiderman film today so OH owes me one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They sadly can’t be on the one show ‘cos it’s on its festive break, I caught the end of it the other day…I shall hope they are on Breakfast. Not that I watch morning telly but I’ll get husband on the case, just in case


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

The broadcasters all refer to Rose as the Actor. Is it no longer PC to say Actress?


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

SbanR said:


> The broadcasters all refer to Rose as the Actor. Is it no longer PC to say Actress?


They don't use the term anymore, can only assume it's old fashioned/not "PC"


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. 

I always said I would watch Strictly until Aljaz leaves. He's announced today that he's left. 

Is it the end for me? Not sure...I do still love the frocks


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it's been going hill fast, not sure if I'm going to watch the next series, but I said that last year.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I loved strictly when it was a-listers. I lost interest when I hadn’t heard of most of the contestants.


----------

